# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Պատասխանում են հոգևորականները...

## Մտահոգ

Յուրաքանչյուր իշխանություն տրվում է Աստծուց 


«Ավազանի» անունով` Արամ, օծման անունով` Շմավոն քահանան շուտով 33 տարեկան է, բայց նրան, հավանաբար, չի սպառնում այն, ինչ կատարվեց Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հետ 33 տարեկանում, քանզի նա շատ հաշտ է ե՛ւ իր հոտի հետ, ե՛ւ իշխանության, ե՛ւ մարդկության:

Տեր հայր Շմավոնը որտեղ ասես` տեր հայր չի աշխատել, մինչեւ իսկ` Թբիլիսիի Հավլաբարում եւ այժմ Կոնդի Սբ. Հովհաննես եկեղեցու հոգեւոր սպասավորն է եւ «Հովհաննես Կոզեռնի» կրթամշակութային համալիրի տնօրենը:

Տեր Շմավոնը, ինչպես նրան կոչում են հավատացյալները, ժամանակակից մարդ է, ռուսական կրթություն ունի, լսում է ռոք, ջազ, զվարճանում է... միայն իր երեխաների հետ... Չթողեց, որ տեր հայրերին տերտեր անվանեմ, թեեւ այդպես ենք սովորել կոչել իրենց: Է՜, ոնց կուզի:

- Դուք հոգեւոր այր եք, բայց չեք կարող շրջանցել այսօրվա Հայաստանի աշխարհիկ կյանքի մեջ գտնվողներին: Մարտի 1-ից հետո Ձեզ ի՞նչ դերում տեսաք:

- Ես ինքս քաղաքականությունից շատ հեռու մարդ եմ եւ, այնուամենայնիվ, ուզած-չուզած, երբ հասարակությունը մխրճվեց քաղաքականության մեջ, շարունակում եմ այն դերի մեջ մնալ, որը ունեի` խաղաղարարի, այսինքն, փորձել եմ ծանոթ-բարեկամի մեջից հանել անհանդուրժողականությունը, տալ գաղափար, որ նրանք եղբայր են, մեկ ազգ են... պետք չէ ընդհանրապես զանազան կոչերի ետեւից գնալ, եթե դա վնասում է պետությանը, ազգի միասնությանը, այդ կոչերը անողները մի քիչ տաքգլուխ կերպով են վարվում:

- Տեր Շմավոն, Ձեր կոլեգա Տեր Կյուրեղը մարտի 1-ի գիշերը Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ էր, ժողովուրդն աղոթում էր իր հետ` սրտանց, իսկ այդ ժամանակ իշխանությունը գազ էր փչել, եւ ժողովրդի գլխավերեւում թռչում էին գունագեղ ռումբերը:

- Լավ է արել, հրաշալի է, եթե նա իրոք գնացել է այնտեղ, իր կերպի մեջ է եղել, ես չեմ եղել, ցավում եմ, որ չեմ եղել...

- Տեր Շմավոն, երբ մեր կաթողիկոսը կանգնեց իշխանական թեկնածուի կողքին, միտինգավոր ժողովուրդը սկսեց չսիրել նրան, հոգեւոր առաջնորդի տեղ չդնել...

- Գիտե՞ք ինչ կա, եթե ցանկություն չլիներ, այդպես չէին ուռճացնի, մարդու ցանկացած արարք կարող են այնքան տձեւացնել, այնքան նսեմացնել, ուրիշ կերպ մեկնաբանել... նույնիսկ Վազգեն Վեհափառի մասին, որին ժողովուրդը այսօր մեծարում է, ժամանակին նրա մասին էլ տգեղ բաներ խոսվում էին...

- Ժողովուրդն այսօրվա կաթողիկոսի մասին ասում է` ինչո՞ւ չեկավ կանգնելու զինվորների եւ ժողովրդի արանքում, ինչո՞ւ չեկավ Ազատության հրապարակ, ինչո՞ւ բռնեց-շնորհավորեց իշխանության թաթը...

- Իսկ ինչի՞ ժողովուրդը գնաց-կանգնեց զինվորների առջեւ...

- Տեր հայր, կարծեմ` ի սկզբանե էին կեղծիքները, ընտրությունների հանձնաժողովի անդամներին, լրագրողներին տեղամասերից դուրս շպրտելը, ծեծը...

- Ո՞վ է ասել, որ կեղծիք է եղել... ծեծված լրագրողներ միշտ են եղել, պարզապես այս տարի պետք էր, որ էդ ամեն ինչը ուռճացվեր... մի բան պետք է հասկանա ժողովուրդը` յուրաքանչյուր իշխանություն տրվում է Աստծուց, եկեք հասկանանք, որ որեւիցե մի պաշտոնյա չի կարող նստել իշխանության գահին, եթե դա Աստծո կամքը չլինի, եւ մի փորձեք դիտարկել, որ Աստծո կամքը անարդարությունն է:

- Բայց այդպես կրոնը ստրուկներին ենթարկում էր ստրկատերերին, բան չի՞ փոխվել այսքան դար հետո: 

- Իշխանությունը Աստծուց է, ես չեմ ասում` ստրկատիրական կարգերը լավն էին, ցանկացած իշխանություն տրված է Աստծուց:

- Այսինքն, հիմա Սերժ Սարգսյանի, Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի, մյուսների իշխանությանը ենթարկվենք` ասելով Աստծո՞ւց է նրանց իշխանությունը:

- Այո, քաղաքացիական պարտքը նշանակում է ենթարկվել:

- Ձեր՝ հոգեւորականների իշխանությունը որտե՞ղ է, դուք ո՞ւմ վրա իշխանություն ունեք: 

- Աստծուց մեզ տրված է իշխանություն` մեղքերը թողելու, արձակելու եւ քավելու` ինչպես որ Քրիստոս ասաց` տալիս եմ ձեզ իշխանություն, ձեր խոսքով ինչ որ կապեք երկրի վրա` կապված կլինի երկնքում, ինչ-որ արձակեք երկրի վրա` արձակված կլինի երկնքում:

- Բոլորի վրա՞ է տարածվում ձեր իշխանությունը, մենք կարո՞ղ ենք մտածել, որ առանց ձեր միջնորդության էլ կարող ենք աղոթել կամ հավատալ Աստծուն:

- Հնարավոր է եւ այդպես, բայց մենք մի բան գիտենք` եթե Քրիստոս սահմանեց իր քրիստոնյաների համար սպասավորներ, քահանաներ, սարկավագներ... այդ ամեն ինչը Աստծուց է, մարդը չի մոգոնել քահանայությունը... մենք չե՞նք կարող դեղը առնել, ինստրուկցիան կարդալ եւ խմել... էլ բժիշկն ինչներիս է` ասենք, բայց գնում ենք բժշկի...

- Իսկ տեր հայրերի գործը եկամտաբե՞ր է Հայաստանում. փողո՞տ գործ է տերհայրությունը:

- Ավելի գեղեցիկ կարելի էր էդ հարցը տալ, գոնե կարող էիք հարցնել` քահանան աշխատավարձ ունի՞, թե` չունի, ըստ այդմ կորոշեիք:

- Ի՞նչ վատ բան են անում տեր հայրերը, որոնց կարգալույծ են անում, մի քանիսը, օրինակ, մեր օրերում կան` չկարողացա նրանց գտնել:

- Դրանք հիմնականում կարգազանցություններն են ամեն տեսակի, անհնազանդություն վեհափառ հայրապետին, բայց որոնց մեջ ամենեւին չի մտնում քաղաքական հայացքները:

- Դուք ունե՞ք ընկեր-տեր հայրեր, որոնք հարում են ընդդիմադիր շարժմանը:

- Չեմ փորձել հետաքրքրվել:

- Բոլոր տեր հայրերը հավատացյա՞լ են:

- Անհավատ մարդը չի կարող վեց տարի զրկանքներով սովորել, ուսում առնել եւ դառնալ հոգեւորական:

- Իսկ ճի՞շտ է, որ հոգեւորականների մեջ մեծ տարածում ունի արվամոլությունը:

- Գոնե Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցում նման խնդիր չկա, այստեղ մեծ դեր ունի մեր դարավոր մենթալիտետը...

- Տեր Շմավոն, բայց ինչ լավ կլիներ, որ տեր հայրերը Հայաստանում աղքատ լինեին, ջիպով ման չգային...

- Իմա՞ստը:

- Որ տեսնեինք, թե նրանք որքան են հավատարիմ իրենց գործին, որքան են կերակրվում Աստծով:

- Գիտե՞ք ինչքան տեր հայրեր կան, որ սոված են, ես ինքս, երբ սարկավագ էի մեր բանակում ծառայում, երկու-երեք օրերով պատահել է, որ հաց չենք ունեցել: Ինչ է, երբ ես մի փոքր լավացա, նշանակում է` ես Աստծուց հեռացա՞:

- Ինչո՞ւ չեք այցելում Հյուսիսային պողոտա:

- Ես էնքա՜ն եմ անցել այնտեղով... ուղղակի հոգնում եմ մարդկանցից, որոնք որ արդեն անիմաստ դարձած բանի համար են կանգնած, անիմաստ, որովհետեւ արդեն իշխանությունը կա, իշխանությունը գործում է...

- Փաստորեն, տեր Շմավոն, Դուք կորցնում եք Ձեր հոտի կեսին, եթե չեք ընդունում ընդդիմադիրներին:

- Ես չեմ կորցնում, այսօր մեր եկեղեցու հավատացյալների կեսը Սերժի, մյուս կեսը Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցներն են. նրանք իմ հայացքները գիտեն, եւ շատ ազնիվ կերպով գալիս են եւ մշտապես ինձ են դիմում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետեւորդները` նրա համար, որ ես ոչ Սերժի հետեւից եմ գնացող, ոչ Լեւոնի, այլ պարզապես իմ դիրքի մեջ եմ որպես հոգեւորական:

- Ո՞նց չեք Սերժի կողմից, որ ասում եք` իշխանությունը Աստծո կողմից է տրված:

- է՜, ավետարանը բացի` նայի, ջանս, ընդեղ գրած ա, ցավդ տանեմ...

- Ավետարանը լուրջ ընդունե՞նք:

- է՜, ավետարանը որ լուրջ չընդունենք, չորրորդ իշխանությո՞ւնը լուրջ ընդունենք:

- Տեր հայր, բայց հայ եկեղեցիները, վանքերը առանց տեր հայրերի ներկայության հնարավոր չի՞ պատկերացնել, մտնեինք, զարդանախշերով հիանայինք, աղոթեինք, դուրս գայինք` առանց ձեզ հանդիպելու:

- Ինչի՞, աչքի փուշ ենք դառե՞լ, որ չտեսնեք մեզ, է՜` մի տեսեք:

- Ի՞նչ եք մտածում իմ մասին: Կարող եք հայհոյել էլ, եթե ուզում եք:

- Հույս չունենաք, որ կհայհոյեմ: Ամեն մարդ ունի իր գեղեցիկ, լավ ու վատ կողմերը: Եւ ամեն մարդ ներկայանում է այնպես, ինչպես որ ինքը կա:

- Իմ մասին չասիք, է՜, ինչ եք մտածում:

- Հիմա մոտենում եմ, էլի, վա՜յ... ուղնուծուծով թղթակից եք, որի համար սենսացիան թերթի մեջ` դա կյանքի նպատակներից մեկն է, իսկ թե հոգին կկործանվի դժոխքում` դա իր խնդիրը չէ:

- Դուք դրախտո՞ւմ եք լինելու:

- Ես կարող է ձեզանից շուտ դժոխք ընկնեմ... կամ` հակառակը...

 hraparak.am

ՀԱՄԱՐՁԱԿ ՀՈԳԵՎՈՐԱԿԱՆԸ 

Երեկ Շիրակի թեմի առաջնորդ Միքայել եպիսկոպոս Աջապահյանն ասուլիս էր հրավիրել: Հիշեցնենք, որ նա մարզի միակ, այսպես ասած՝ պաշտոնյան է, ով նախագահական ընտրություններին անկաշկանդ ներկայացրեց իր սեփական տեսակետը, պաշտպանեց հալածվող ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերությանը, գրեթե ամեն օր այցելեց շիրակցի հացադուլավորներին` նրանց հետ աղոթելով երկրի խաղաղության համար: Եպիսկոպոսի այս համարձակությունը շիրակցիների մոտ մտավախություն առաջացրեց, թե շուտով իրենց սիրելի առաջնորդին պաշտոնանկ կանեն, նույնիսկ սկսեցին լուրեր տարածել, թե Միքայել Աջապահյանն ընդդիմադիր է դարձել: Վերջինս երեկ հերքեց այս խոսակցությունները: Շիրակի թեմի առաջնորդը պատասխանեց իր շուրջ պտտվող քաղաքական ինտրիգներին: «Առավոտի» այն հարցին՝ արդյոք նրան չե՞ն ճնշել հացադուլավորներին այցելելու, նրանց զորակցելու համար, Միքայել եպիսկոպոս Աջապահյանը վստահեցրեց, որ իրեն ճնշելու որեւէ փորձ որեւէ մեկի կողմից չի եղել, չնայած, ըստ նրա, վերին «էշելոններում» այնքան էլ միանշանակ չի ընդունվել իր այս քայլը. «Ես միշտ ասել եմ, որ իմ՝ հացադուլավորների մոտ կանգնելն ու նրանց այցելելը երբեք քաղաքական չի եղել, այլ եղել է հովվական...Ես որպես հոգեւոր հովիվ պարտականություն եմ զգացել իրենց այցելելու նեղ պահին»
aravot.am

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց
*Մկրտությունն ի՞նչ խորհուրդ ունի: Արդյո՞ք մկրտվածը պաշտպանված է:* 

Մկրտությունը մարդուն պահպանում է չարից, նրա հարձակումներից: Սակայն եթե մարդը չի ձգտում Աստծով և իր աղոթքներով այդ պահպանությունը հարատև դարձնել, ապա Աստված բռնությամբ նրան չի պահպանի: 

Հարցին պատախանեց Տ. Շմավոն քհն. Ղևոնդյանը
http://mypriest.araratian-tem.am/index.php?id=16

----------


## Ambrosine

Ճիշտն ասած ես գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Տեր Շմավոնը մի քանի հարցերի չի պատասխանել այնպես, ինչպես մտածում է: Ինքն ինձ վրա ուրիշ տպավորություն է թողել. քաղաքականությունից հեռու է, այո, բայց պետք էլ չէ, որ խառնվի, ինչպես որ արեց մեկը Հանրապետականի համար: ԴԵ ինչ խոսք, պետք է լիներ հացադուլավորների, քաղբանտարկյալների կողքին, բայց կարող էր արդյոք լինել? Իրեն թույլ կտային? մի խոսքով, դժվար ա. հուսամ` Տեր Հայրը ժամանակ կունենա, կմեկնաբանի այս ամենը
Բայց նախորոք կոչ եմ անում, որ զուսպ լինեք ձեր արտահայտություններում, հարցերում...

----------


## Մտահոգ

Անդրադառնալով իր մոտալուտ պաշտոնանկության ու ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական հայացքների մասին պտտվող խոսակցություններին՝ Միքայել եպիսկոպոս Աջապահյանն ասաց. «Շիրակի թեմի առաջնորդին փոխողն Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսն է, ես ուրիշ վերադաս չունեմ, բացի կաթողիկոսից, իսկ Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսը նման ծրագիր չունի, եթե ունենա, մենք հնազանդ ենք Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսի որոշմանը: Ես մեղք չեմ համարում ընդդիմադիր հայացքներ ունենալը, բայց ես ընդդիմադիր չեմ, ես ուղղակի փորձում եմ պաշտպանել այն ճշմարտությունը, որը համարում եմ ռեալ... *Հոգեւորականը պարտավոր է լինել ճշմարտության կողմը...»:* 
aravot.am

----------


## Մտահոգ

> .Բայց նախորոք կոչ եմ անում, որ զուսպ լինեք ձեր արտահայտություններում, հարցերում...


Աստղ ջան. շատ  զուսպ եմ, բայց մի հռետորական հարց կարելի է չէ, հիմա հարգարժան Մոնկը կասի "մի հարցրու որ չհարցվես" բայց պիտի հարցնեմ, ասենք Տեր Շմավոնը ասում է որ ամեն մի իշխանություն Աստծուց է, իսկ մենք ինչպես կարող ենք դա ընդունել առանց հարցնելու, իսկ այդ դեպքում Հիտլերի իշխանությունը նույնպես Աստծուց է, կամ սովետ միության անաստված իշխանությունը՞ , շատ ուրախ կլինեի որ մեկը պատասխաներ, այսինքն Մոնկը կպատասխանի կասի ես այլոց ասածները չեմ մեկնաբանում, բայց կարելի է չէ ասենք հարգարժան սարկավագին հարցնել, իսկ դու ինչ ես կարծում հարգելի Մոնկ աշխարհիկ իշխանությունը Աստծուց է թե ոչ՞

----------


## Monk

> Աստղ ջան. շատ  զուսպ եմ, բայց մի հռետորական հարց կարելի է չէ, հիմա հարգարժան Մոնկը կասի "մի հարցրու որ չհարցվես" բայց պիտի հարցնեմ, ասենք Տեր Շմավոնը ասում է որ ամեն մի իշխանություն Աստծուց է, իսկ մենք ինչպես կարող ենք դա ընդունել առանց հարցնելու, իսկ այդ դեպքում Հիտլերի իշխանությունը նույնպես Աստծուց է, կամ սովետ միության անաստված իշխանությունը՞ , շատ ուրախ կլինեի որ մեկը պատասխաներ, այսինքն Մոնկը կպատասխանի կասի ես այլոց ասածները չեմ մեկնաբանում, բայց կարելի է չէ ասենք հարգարժան սարկավագին հարցնել, իսկ դու ինչ ես կարծում հարգելի Մոնկ աշխարհիկ իշխանությունը Աստծուց է թե ոչ՞


Այն միտքը, որ ցանկացած իշխանություն Աստծուց է, խարսխված է Սուրբ Գրքի վրա (հմմտ. Հռոմ. 13.1-13), հետևաբար  յուրաքնչյուր քրիստոնյայի համար անվիճելի ճշմարտություն է: Բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ որևէ իշխանություն չի կարող հեռացած լինել Աստծուց կամ բոլորովին մերժած նրան: Մարդն ինքը Աստծուց է, բայց կարող է դառնալ Աստծուն մեծագույն մերժողը:

----------


## Սելավի

Իրականում  ամեն  իշխանություն  էլ  Աստծուց  է:  Աստված  ամեն  ժողովրդին  տալիս  է  իրեն  ԱՐԺԱՆԻ  առաջնորդ:  
Մենք  ազգով    արժանի  ենք  հենց  այս  առաջնորդներին,  դրա  համար  էլ  պիտի  ՎԱՅԵԼԵՆՔ  իրանց,  մինչև  մենք  ինքներս  արժանի  դառնալով  հասկանանք  ինչ  է  նշանակում  առաջնորդ,  ու  կարողանանք  թողնենք  մեր  այն  ամբիցիաները՝  որ,  ամեն  մեկս  «թվացիալ»  պոտենցիալ  առաջնորդներ  ենք  ու  ԳԵՆԵՐԱԼՆԵՐ:
Նույն  ձևով  էլ  Աստված  կարող  է  երես  թեքել    պոռոտախոս, պարծենկոտ  ու  շնացող  ազգերից,  որպեսզի  դրանք  իրենց  մեղքերի  մեջ  ավելի  ընկղմվելով  սկսեն  փնտրել  Աստծու  երեսը:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Այն միտքը, որ ցանկացած իշխանություն Աստծուց է, խարսխված է Սուրբ Գրքի վրա (հմմտ. Հռոմ. 13.1-13), հետևաբար  *յուրաքնչյուր քրիստոնյայի համար անվիճելի ճշմարտություն* է: Բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ որևէ իշխանություն չի կարող հեռացած լինել Աստծուց կամ բոլորովին մերժած նրան: Մարդն ինքը Աստծուց է, բայց կարող է դառնալ Աստծուն մեծագույն մերժողը:


Մոնկ, չկպավ ապեր, բացատրությունդ հակասական էր, հարգիր կարդացողների ինտելեկտը մի փոքր :Smile:  ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ իշխանություն Աստծուց է-գրել ես- դա անվիճելի է քրիստոնեայի համար, հետո կարող է իշխանությունը հեռանալ Աստծուց, հիմա կխնդրեմ քեզ ավելի կոնկրետ ինձ բացատրես, ասածներիցդ հետևում է որ առնվազն մի որոշ ժամանակ, գոնե սկզբնական շրջանում իշխանությունը Աստծուց է, հետո հեռանում են նրանից, բայց մենք միասին կարող ենք հիշել որ բոլշևիկները աստվածամերժությամբ եկան իշխանության ու այդպես էլ մնացին, և էլի օրինակներ հրով սրով ու արյունով իշխանության եկածների, բացատրիր ինձ խնդրեմ - եթե այդ իշխանությունները Աստծուց էին.. ապա արդյոք այն բազմաթիվ մարդիկ որ կռվեցին ու նահատակվեցին դրանց դեմ, արդյոք նրանք առնվազն ոչ Աստվածահաճո պայքարի մեջ էին՞ , կխնդրեմ պատասխանես կոնկրետ, եթե ըստ քեզ ցանկացած իշխանություն Աստծուց է ապա ցանկացած իշխանության դեմ ցանկացած պայքարող պայքարում է Աստծո տված իշխանության դեմ, իսկ այն հայ հոգևորականները որոնք նահատակվեցին անուղղակիորեն պայքարելով այդ իշխանության դեմ՞

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից դուրս վերջին 16 գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Մտահոգ

Մենք հարցազրույց վերցրինք հայր Ասպետից: Ես դա որպես հաղպատեցի եմ արել, որը լավ գիտի, որ այս գյուղում հոգեւորականին ոչ ոք երես չի տալիս առատ աջհամբույրներով. գյուղացիների աշխատած փողը հաստատ նախատեսված չի ոչ վանքում դրված գանձանակի, ոչ էլ վարդապետի անձնական ծախսերի համար: Հայր Ասպետը պայծառ ու հումորով մարդ էր ու հումորով տրված հարցերիս այդպես էլ պատասխանում էր: Բեյրութում ծնված, Երուսաղեմում ուսում ստացած, ԱՄՆ-ում, Կանադայում ու Ավստրալիայում աշխատած ու Հաղպատ եկած հայր Ասպետը սիրել է իր նոր ծառայատեղը, ասում է. "Հաղպատավանքը ինքը աստվածատուր պարգեւ է` թե հոգեւորականի, թե ժողովրդի համար, որովհետեւ բնության ծոցում է` լեռները, ձորերը, կիրճը... եւ երբեմն հիացմունքով կկենամ հարավային կողմը համալիրի, մեկ կնայեմ եկեղեցվո կառույցներին, գմբեթներին, մեկ կնայեմ լեռներին, կնայեմ նույնիսկ մեր կյանքը պղտորող Ալավերդու պղնձի գործարանի ծուխին...":

- Հայր Ասպետ, ես հասկացա, որ իսկական ծառայության մեջ եք, որովհետեւ լոռեցիները չեն սիրում տեր հայրերին շոյել, հարստացնել:

- Այդ բանը կարող է ճիշտ նկատած լինեք, եթե խոստովանանք է` հասկանալի է, կարող է նման երեւույթներ լինեն, բայց, ի վերջո, մենք ծառայում ենք որպես հոգեւոր զինվորներ` անսալով տիրոջ կանչին, այնպես որ, մենք ծառայում ենք` ինչ էլ լինեն պայմանները, իհարկե, կնախընտրենք-կցանկանք-կփափագենք, որ տեսնեինք մի քիչ ժողովուրդ մեր շուրջը` հատկապես արարողություններին, որը կպակսի...

- Ժողովրդին ինչքա՞ն եք մերձ:

- Մերձ եմ, կբարեւեմ, մերթ ընդ մերթ այցելել եմ տները եւ առավել եւս պիտի այցելեմ, ուրախ եմ, որ գոնե ժամանակ են տրամադրում իրենց զավակներին առանց զլանալու ուղարկելու եկեղեցի, որոնցից արդեն երգչախումբ գոյություն ունի, որոնցից դպիր գոյություն ունի... մի տեղից պիտի սկսվի, ուրախ եմ եւ հպարտ եմ, որ սկսեցինք երեխաներից, ասում է. երբ որ փոքրուց սկսես հիմքը դնել, ավելի հեշտ կլինի` քո ցանած սերմերի հատիկները անպայման ծիլ ու ծաղիկ կտան:

- Չե՞ք հուսահատվում, երբ զանգերը կանչում են, իսկ գյուղացիները նախընտրում են իրենց գործին մնալ:

- Իհարկե, դա նեղացնում է... դրա համար խոսում եմ գյուղացիների հետ եւ երբեմն տարօրինակ պատասխաններ եմ ստանում, օրինակ, ասում եմ` ինչո՞ւ եկեղեցի չես գալիս, բա` հայր սուրբ, ես անհավատ եմ: Ասում եմ` ի՞նչ անհավատ, դու եկել ես եկեղեցի, մոմ ես վառել, ասում է` իմ պապերը մոմ են վառել, ես էլ եմ վառում: Ասում եմ` ուրեմն, այդ նույն հավատքի շարունակությունն ես անում, մի ասա` անհավատ եմ... եւ այսպես կսկսեմ բացատրել-մեկնաբանել...

- Նրանք էլ կարող է Ձեր խոսքը իրենց մտքում մեկնաբանեն, որ` Հայր Ասպետը մեզ սովորեցնում է, որ մի ակնկալիք ունենա:

- Այդ երկրորդ խոստովանանքը որ անում ես ակնկալիքների մասին... չգիտեմ այդ ակնկալիքները...

- Հայր Ասպետ, Լոռու բանաստեղծ Թումանյանն էլ մեզ զգուշացրել է տերտերների բնույթի մասին` "տերտերն օրհնեց` անվարձ մնաց, կբարկանա` կանիծի..."...

- Թումանյանի ասածի գուցե մի մասը կարելի է ճիշտ տեսնել, բայց մի մասը, թե կանիծի` չէ, քահանան չի անիծի, քահանան միշտ սիրով է առլեցուն, կարող է բարկանալ` որպես մարդ, չի կարող անիծել, իրավունք չունի անիծելու:

- Ի՞նչ հետաքրքիր դեպք կպատմեք հաղպատցիների եւ Ձեր կյանքից:

- Երբ տեսնում են, ասում են` հայր սուրբ ջան, վարդապետ ջան, մենք քեզ շատ ենք սիրում, բայց մենք Աստծուց հեռու ենք` եկեղեցի չենք գալիս, եւ էսպես խնդալով` իրենք իրենց կփորձեն արդարացնեն, օրինակի համար, դառնակ երեւույթ է, մահ կպատահի` հեռու տներից, կերթամ, երբ կլսեմ գյուղի մեջ մարդ է մահացել, կայցելեմ, ցավակցությունս կհայտնեմ, "ի հոգվոցն" կասեմ եւ կսպասեմ, որ մարդիկ ինձ ասեն` թաղումը երբ է, ոչ մի բան չեն ասի, ձեռք կթոթվեմ` կերթամ ու կլսեմ, որ հաջորդ օրը հողին են հանձնել, գոնե բարի եղեք, երբ որ գալիս եմ` հետաքրքրություն ցուցաբերեք... չկա հետաքրքրություն, զարմանալիորեն...

- Բայց սա կոմբջիջի, առաջին հեղափոխության գյուղն է եղել, ու բոլշեւիզմը վերացրել է տեր հայրերի հանդեպ հետաքրքրությունը:

- Բայց 18 տարի է անցել անկախությունեն, եւ նախքան այդ էլ սկսել էր հրապարակայնություն` Գորբաչովի, ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ պետք է մարդոց փոխվելու համար... 20 տարին բավարար չէ՞, որ իրենք սկսեն ավելի լրջորեն եկեղեցիով հետաքրքրվել, գան իրենց մասնակցությունը, ներդրումը բերեն երբեմն, եկեղեցվո հոգսերը, մտահոգությունները կարենան առաջ բերեն....

- Սա մեր վանքն է եղել` իր սիրուն լռությամբ, հիմի հանկարծ գրավված է Ձեր կողմից:

- Վանքը երբեք գրավված չէ, սխալ բան եք ասում Դուք, ամոթ, եթե լոռեցի լինելով` Դուք այդպես կարտահայտվեք, եկեղեցականը եկել է, որ Ձեզ հետ միասին եկեղեցին պահպանի, Հաղպատավանքը ավելի շնորհալի վանքի վերածի... հպարտ մի լինեք, որ Հաղպատավանքը ձերն է, հպարտ եղեք, որ վանքը պահում եք: Եկեղեցին ի՞նչ արժեք կներկայացնե` եթե լուռ է, եթե այդ եկեղեցվո մեջ ժողովրդի, համայնքի մասնակցությամբ Աստված չի փառաբանվիր:

- Հայր Ասպետ, այժմ այստեղ խաղաղ է եւ մայրաքաղաքից հեռու: Երեւանում մարտի 1 է եղել, եւ հետաքրքիր կլինի Հաղպատավանքի վարդապետի կարծիքը եղածի առիթով:

- Մարտի մեկը ես շատ ծանր տարա, Էջմիածնում էի այդ օրերին, ինչ որ եղավ` տխուր երեւույթ էր, երբ ժողովուրդի ձայնը միանում է, պետք է ժողովուրդը նկատի առնվի, երբ ժողովուրդը փոփոխություն է ուզում, պետք է որ նկատի առնվի, իհարկե, փոփոխություն` բարի գործերի սահմաններում եւ շինիչ ներդրման առաջադրանքով... իհարկե, ընդհանրապես փոփոխությունը ներկա իշխանությունից կպահանջեն... պետք չէր, որ վայրագություն օգտագործվի, պետք չէ, որ ծեծկռտուք լինի, պետք չէ, որ մահեր պատահեն, դա թույլատրելի չէ, ներելի չէ... եւ որեւէ ընդդիմություն էլ պետք է լավ աչքով դիտվի` իհարկե, եթե կշիռք ունի դա եւ եթե իրապես հայրենիքի առաջխաղացման համար կծառայի: Ես երկու կողմի համար էլ լավը գնահատում եմ, երկու կողմերի համար էլ վատը դատապարտում եմ, եթե կատարում են:
hraparak.am

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …*Հոգեւորականը պարտավոր է լինել ճշմարտության կողմը...»:* 
> aravot.am


Մտահոգ ջան, "հոգևորական" և "ճշմարտություն" բառերը մի նախադասության մեջ համատեղելը շատ դժվար է

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .........................................
> ...............................
> 
> - Վանքը երբեք գրավված չէ, սխալ բան եք ասում Դուք, ամոթ, եթե լոռեցի լինելով` Դուք այդպես կարտահայտվեք, եկեղեցականը եկել է, որ Ձեզ հետ միասին եկեղեցին պահպանի, Հաղպատավանքը ավելի շնորհալի վանքի վերածի... հպարտ մի լինեք, որ Հաղպատավանքը ձերն է, հպարտ եղեք, որ վանքը պահում եք: *Եկեղեցին ի՞նչ արժեք կներկայացնե` եթե լուռ է, եթե այդ եկեղեցվո մեջ ժողովրդի, համայնքի մասնակցությամբ Աստված չի փառաբանվիր:*
> 
> .......................................................
> hraparak.am


Եկեղեցին Աստծուն փառաբանելու համար/մասին չէ…Եկեղեցին մարդու մասին է, նրա մտքի թռիչքի, գիտության, արվեստի, ժողովրդի՝ սովորական մարդու մասին…Աշխարհի ոչ մի եկեղեցական շինության ուսումնասիրություն մինչև հիմա աստծո մասին ոչինչ չի ասել. դրանք եղել են մշակույթի և քաղաքակրթության մասին և բացառապես միայն դրանց մասին…

մեր եկեղեցիները կրոնական նպատակներով կառուցված պատմամշակույթային և ճարտարապետական արժեքներ են, դրանք Աստծո հետ որևէ առնչություն չունեն (անգամ եթե ընդունենք Աստծո գոյությունը)

----------


## Սելավի

> *մեր եկեղեցիները կրոնական նպատակներով կառուցված պատմամշակույթային և ճարտարապետական արժեքներ են*


Այո,  կարելի  է  նաև  այդպես  մեկնաբանել,  դա նաև  նրա  համար  է  որ  յուրաքանչյուր  Հայ  Քրիստոնիա  իմանա  որ  իր  ապու  պապերը,  Քրիստոնիա  են  եղել  և  մեզ   ժառանգություն  են  թողել  այդ  տաճարները  ի  նշան    մեր  հաստատուն  հավատքի  ու  ի  սեր  Աստծո:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այո,  կարելի  է  նաև  այդպես  մեկնաբանել,  դա նաև  նրա  համար  է  որ  յուրաքանչյուր  *Հայ  Քրիստոնիա  իմանա  որ  իր  ապու  պապերը*,  Քրիստոնիա  են  եղել  և  մեզ   ժառանգություն  են  թողել  այդ  տաճարները  ի  նշան    մեր  հաստատուն  հավատքի  ու  ի  սեր  Աստծո:


Սելավի ջան, մեր ապուպապերը քրիստոնեա չեն եղել, եղել են հեթանոս և մի քիչ էլ եթե հետ գնանք ապա նաև մի ուրիշ բան…քրիստոնեությունը ներմուծվել է և ներմուծողն էլ եղել է պարսիկ Անակի որդին…Մեր հայ Քրիստոնեա ապուպապերը մեծ "եռանդով" ու "խնամքով" ոչնչացրին հեթանոսական/ազգային մշակույթի մեծամասնությունը և տաճարների ու մեհյանների տեղում կառուցեցին եկեղեցիներ (Էջմիածին, Երերույք և այլն)…հրով և սրով, սակայն Վարդավառը, մատաղը և  շատ ուրիշ ավանդույթներ որոնք պարտադիր էլ չէ որ ազգային լինեն, մնացին ժողովրդի մեջ…Քրիստոնեությունը Հայկական ոչինչ չունի իր մեջ այնպես ինչպես Հեթանոսությունը և մնացած բոլոր կրոնները…Քրիստոնեական տոների մեծամասնությունը եթե ոչ բոլորը, հեթանուսական ակունքներ ունեն

Սելավի ջան, եթե վաղը մեր եկեղեցիների փոխարեն սկսեն մզկիթներ կառուցել, ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի քո վերաբերմունքը…

Մեր եկեղեցիները մեր սիրո նշանը չէ Աստծո նկատմամբ…դրանք մեր ժողովրդի տաղանդի, մշակույթի հարստության, մեր շինարարների ինժիներական/փիլիսոփայական/գեղագիտական նվաճումների ապացույց է…ի դեպ ես մեծ կասկածներ ունեմ պատվիրատու/իշխանների "աստվածապաշտության" վրա…մշակույթը միշտ էլ օգտագործվել է քաղաքական նպատակներով

Մշակույթը ստեղծվում է մարդու նկատմամբ անսահման սիրուց և ստեղծվում է մարդու համար…Աստծուն այս ամեն ինչը պետք չի, նամանավանդ այն "աղոթքները" որով ինչ ասես չենք խնդրում աստծուց, հանապազօրյա հացից մինչև իշխանություն, Աստծուն ոչ էլ մեր "փառաբանումներն" են պետք, սա էլ հենց մարդկային որակ է…

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան, մեր ապուպապերը քրիստոնեա չեն եղել, եղել են հեթանոս և մի քիչ էլ եթե հետ գնանք ապա նաև մի ուրիշ բան…քրիստոնեությունը ներմուծվել է և ներմուծողն էլ եղել է պարսիկ Անակի որդին…Մեր հայ Քրիստոնեա ապուպապերը մեծ "եռանդով" ու "խնամքով" ոչնչացրին հեթանոսական/ազգային մշակույթի մեծամասնությունը և տաճարների ու մեհյանների տեղում կառուցեցին եկեղեցիներ (Էջմիածին, Երերույք և այլն)…հրով և սրով, սակայն Վարդավառը, մատաղը և  շատ ուրիշ ավանդույթներ որոնք պարտադիր էլ չէ որ ազգային լինեն, մնացին ժողովրդի մեջ…Քրիստոնեությունը Հայկական ոչինչ չունի իր մեջ այնպես ինչպես Հեթանոսությունը և մնացած բոլոր կրոնները…Քրիստոնեական տոների մեծամասնությունը եթե ոչ բոլորը, հեթանուսական ակունքներ ունեն
> 
> Սելավի ջան, եթե վաղը մեր եկեղեցիների փոխարեն սկսեն մզկիթներ կառուցել, ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի քո վերաբերմունքը…
> 
> Մեր եկեղեցիները մեր սիրո նշանը չէ Աստծո նկատմամբ…դրանք մեր ժողովրդի տաղանդի, մշակույթի հարստության, մեր շինարարների ինժիներական/փիլիսոփայական/գեղագիտական նվաճումների ապացույց է…ի դեպ ես մեծ կասկածներ ունեմ պատվիրատու/իշխանների "աստվածապաշտության" վրա…մշակույթը միշտ էլ օգտագործվել է քաղաքական նպատակներով
> 
> Մշակույթը ստեղծվում է մարդու նկատմամբ անսահման սիրուց և ստեղծվում է մարդու համար…Աստծուն այս ամեն ինչը պետք չի, նամանավանդ այն "աղոթքները" որով ինչ ասես չենք խնդրում աստծուց, հանապազօրյա հացից մինչև իշխանություն, Աստծուն ոչ էլ մեր "փառաբանումներն" են պետք, սա էլ հենց մարդկային որակ է…


Mephistopheles  ջան  ես  գիտեմ  թե  երբ  է  ներմուծվել  Քրիստոնեությունը  Հայաստան, և  ում  կողմից   ու  ես  դա  համարում  եմ  մեր  այն  ժամանակվա   մեծերի  ամենաճիշտ  քայլերից  մեկը:  
 Որ  մեզ  չթողեցին  հեթանոսության  մեջ  մեր  մեհյաներով  հանդերձ:  ԵՎ  հենց  Քրիստոնեությունն  էր  պատճառը  որ  մեր  ազգը   մինչև  այսօր  գոյատևում  է  ու  կա: 
 Իսկ  Աստծուն   փառաբանել  պետք  է:  

Mephistopheles  ջան  դու  իմ  ասած  ապուպապերը տարար  հասցրիր  եսիմ  երևի  որոշ  մարդկանց  չափանիշներով  մինչև  Ադամ,  «կամ  դրանիցել  առաջ»:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles  ջան  ես  գիտեմ  թե  երբ  է  ներմուծվել  Քրիստոնեությունը  Հայաստան, և  ում  կողմից   ու  ես  դա  համարում  եմ  մեր  այն  ժամանակվա   մեծերի  ամենաճիշտ  քայլերից  մեկը:  
>  Որ  մեզ  չթողեցին  հեթանոսության  մեջ  մեր  մեհյաներով  հանդերձ:  ԵՎ  հենց  Քրիստոնեությունն  էր  պատճառը  որ  մեր  ազգը   մինչև  այսօր  գոյատևում  է  ու  կա: 
>  Իսկ  Աստծուն   փառաբանել  պետք  է:  
> 
> Mephistopheles  ջան  դու  իմ  ասած  ապուպապերը տարար  հասցրիր  եսիմ  երևի  որոշ  մարդկանց  չափանիշներով  մինչև  Ադամ,  «կամ  դրանիցել  առաջ»:


Սելավի ջան, ինչո՞վ է ճիշտ եղել, կրոնը ազգային չէ. իսլամը պարսիկին պարսկությունից չզրկեց, ոչ էլ արաբին արաբությունից, ոչ էլ թուրքին թրքությունից. նույն ձևով էլ քրիստոնեությունը հույնին ավելի հույն չսարքեց (եթե իրարկե հակառակը չասենք), անգլիացուն անգլիացի, ոչ էլ ռուսին, ռուս…Հայ ժողովուրդը իր գոյությունը պահպանել է իր հանճարի շնորհիվ ոչ թե Քրիստոնեության շնորհիվ…ժամանակի ընթացքում այն ձեռք է բերել որոշ հայկական գծեր, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ մենք դրա շնորհիվ ենք գոյատևել…բոլոր քրիստոնեա, իսլամ և այլ կրոններին պատկանող ազգեր, այս կամ այն չափով ազգայնացրել են դրանք, այստեղ ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա, դա մեր առանձնահատկությունը չէ: Քո կարծիքով մեհյաննն ավելի քիչ հայկական է քան եկեղեցի՞ն…եթե կուզես իմանալ ճարտարապետական և ինժիներական հերինվածքներով եկեղեցին հեթանսական տաճարի ժառանգորդն է, շատ ավելի մոտ քան դու պատկերացնում ես…

Սելավի ջան, բարբարոսաբար, հրով և սրով մշակույթ վերացնելն ու կրոն ներմուծելը *շատ վատ* ավանդույթ է, անկախ դրանից թե ինչքան "ցածր" է ոչնչացվող մշակույթը և որքան բարձր ներմուծվող "կրոնը" … Էդ ի՞նչ աստված է, որ բարբարոսությամբ է մտնում ժողովրդի մեջ, էդ ի՞նչ սեր պիտի քարոզի և ու՞մ նկատմամբ

Իսկ Աստծուն փառաբանելն ում է պետք, մե՞զ  թե՞ Աստծուն…Աստծուն հավանաբար հեչ պետք չի, իսկ մե՞զ ինչու է պետք…

Սելավի ջան, մենք մեր պատմությունը գնահատում ենք մոտ 3500 տարեկան, որից ես ոնց որ հակացա 1800-ը, որ անցկացրել ենք "հեթանոսության  մեջ  մեր  մեհյաներով  հանդերձ" համարում ես ապարդյուն…ես հեթանոս չեմ, բայց պատրաստ չեմ հրաժարվելու մեր 1800 տարվա պատմությունից եթե հաշվի առնենք այն որ այդ մշակույթը ներշնչել է շատ հայ գրողների ու մշակույթային գործիչների:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Հարց*. Ի՞նչ է տալիս Աստծուն մեղավորների՝ Դժոխքում հավերժ տանջվելը: Քավարանը դեռ հասկանում եմ, իսկ Դժոխքը՞:

----------


## Hrayr

> Սելավի ջան, ինչո՞վ է ճիշտ եղել, կրոնը ազգային չէ. իսլամը պարսիկին պարսկությունից չզրկեց, ոչ էլ արաբին արաբությունից, ոչ էլ թուրքին թրքությունից. նույն ձևով էլ քրիստոնեությունը հույնին ավելի հույն չսարքեց (եթե իրարկե հակառակը չասենք), անգլիացուն անգլիացի, ոչ էլ ռուսին, ռուս…Հայ ժողովուրդը իր գոյությունը պահպանել է իր հանճարի շնորհիվ ոչ թե Քրիստոնեության շնորհիվ…ժամանակի ընթացքում այն ձեռք է բերել որոշ հայկական գծեր, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ մենք դրա շնորհիվ ենք գոյատևել…բոլոր քրիստոնեա, իսլամ և այլ կրոններին պատկանող ազգեր, այս կամ այն չափով ազգայնացրել են դրանք, այստեղ ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա, դա մեր առանձնահատկությունը չէ: Քո կարծիքով մեհյաննն ավելի քիչ հայկական է քան եկեղեցի՞ն…եթե կուզես իմանալ ճարտարապետական և ինժիներական հերինվածքներով եկեղեցին հեթանսական տաճարի ժառանգորդն է, շատ ավելի մոտ քան դու պատկերացնում ես
> 
> Սելավի ջան, բարբարոսաբար, հրով և սրով մշակույթ վերացնելն ու կրոն ներմուծելը *շատ վատ* ավանդույթ է, անկախ դրանից թե ինչքան "ցածր" է ոչնչացվող մշակույթը և որքան բարձր ներմուծվող "կրոնը" … Էդ ի՞նչ աստված է, որ բարբարոսությամբ է մտնում ժողովրդի մեջ, էդ ի՞նչ սեր պիտի քարոզի և ու՞մ նկատմամբ
> 
> Իսկ Աստծուն փառաբանելն ում է պետք, մե՞զ թե՞ Աստծուն…Աստծուն հավանաբար հեչ պետք չի, իսկ մե՞զ ինչու է պետք…
> 
> Սելավի ջան, մենք մեր պատմությունը գնահատում ենք մոտ 3500 տարեկան, որից ես ոնց որ հակացա 1800-ը, որ անցկացրել ենք "հեթանոսության մեջ մեր մեհյաներով հանդերձ" համարում ես ապարդյուն…ես հեթանոս չեմ, բայց պատրաստ չեմ հրաժարվելու մեր 1800 տարվա պատմությունից եթե հաշվի առնենք այն որ այդ մշակույթը ներշնչել է շատ հայ գրողների ու մշակույթային գործիչների:


Դա է բնականը։ Նա ով հասկացել է ճշմարտությունը նա անգամ իրենից է հրաժարվել էլ ուր մնաց խղճուկ պատմությունը։ Եթե դեռ չգիտես ճշմարտությունը անգամ սխալ կլինի քո սկզբունքներից հրաժարվելը։

----------


## Monk

> Մտահոգ ջան, "հոգևորական" և "ճշմարտություն" բառերը մի նախադասության մեջ համատեղելը շատ դժվար է


Եթե անգամ շատ դժվար է,  Դուք Ձեր նախադասությամբ  հաղթահարել եք այդ դժվարությունը: Հուսամ ավելի դյուրին կլինի բացատրելը, թե ինչու'  է դժվար:

----------


## Hrayr

> *Հարց*. Ի՞նչ է տալիս Աստծուն մեղավորների՝ Դժոխքում հավերժ տանջվելը: Քավարանը դեռ հասկանում եմ, իսկ Դժոխքը՞:


Այդքան էլ ձեր պատկերացրածը չէ։ Աստված մազութից պեչկ չի սարքել ու պատրաստել մեր համար, ու չի ասում բան չմնաց եսա կգաս տես վօնց եմ խորովելու, մուխտ հեսա կհանեմ…
Դրանք մեր երևակայություններն են։
Դժոխքը դա մի վայր է որտեղ Աստված չկա, այսինքն մարդն ամբողջությամբ բաժանվում է Աստծուց։
Շատ մարդկանց համար դժոխքը սկսվում է հենց այստեղից, դրա համար էլ ինքնասպան են լինում և այլն։ 
Հիսուս ասեց. «Ես եմ կհանքը…» եթե մեկը չունի Հիսուսին կասկածելու տեղ անգամ չկա, նա կյանք չունի, էլ ինչ Աստծուն օգուտ կամ չգիտեմ ինչ, դու չես ուզում կյանքը դրա համար էլ առանց կանք տանջվում ես, անգամ շատ պարզ է։

----------


## Հայկօ

Հա՛, բայց ախր «անաստված» կյանքը դժոխք կարող է լինել միայն, ասենք, հավատացած ու հավատը կորցրած մարդու համար: Իսկ նա, ով երբեք չի էլ հավատացել, հանգիստ կապրի իր ամբողջ կյանքը՝ անգամ չենթադրելով, որ Դժոխքում է, կզբաղվի իր գործերով, ծառ կտնկի, երեխա կմեծացնի, տուն կկառուցի ու կմահանա՝ բնավ չվախենալով և չակնկալելով հանդերձյալ կյանքում իրեն սպասող ինչ-որ պատիժներ կամ արքայություն, քանի որ համոզված է, որ ոչ մի հանդերձյալ կյանք էլ չկա:

----------


## Hrayr

> Հա՛, բայց ախր «անաստված» կյանքը դժոխք կարող է լինել միայն, ասենք, հավատացած ու հավատը կորցրած մարդու համար: Իսկ նա, ով երբեք չի էլ հավատացել, հանգիստ կապրի իր ամբողջ կյանքը՝ անգամ չենթադրելով, որ Դժոխքում է, կզբաղվի իր գործերով, ծառ կտնկի, երեխա կմեծացնի, տուն կկառուցի ու կմահանա՝ բնավ չվախենալով և չակնկալելով հանդերձյալ կյանքում իրեն սպասող ինչ-որ պատիժներ կամ արքայություն, քանի որ համոզված է, որ ոչ մի հանդերձյալ կյանք էլ չկա:


Ճիշտ ես, կհամոզեիր եթե չիմանայի որ Աստված ամեն մարդու մեջ հավիտենականությունը փնտրելու փափագ է դրել, այսինքն մի էլեմենտ որ ամեն մարդ, մեծ թե փոքր, հարուստ թե աղքատ, ամեն մարդ փնտրի հավիտենությունը և գրված է թե ինչի, որպեսզի խարխափելով իրեն փնտրեն թեև ամեն մեկից հեռու չէ։
Չկա արարած որ չիմանա ճշմարտությունը եթե ընդունում ես ճշմարտությունը ուրեմն ընդունում ես Նրան, Նա կհայտնվի անպայման, իսկ եթե ճշմարտությունը չես ընդունում նշանակում է Նրան չես ընդունում։

----------


## Հայկօ

Ճշմարտությունն, իհարկե, ընդունում եմ: Ինչպես և «սիրեցեք զմիմիյանսը»: Ինչպես և «փնտրիր, և կգտնեսը» և այլ Աստվածաշնչյան պատգամները: Բայց համարում եմ, որ Աստվածաշունչն ինքնին արդեն իրեն սպառել է: Նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե խորքային, այլ մակերեսային իմաստը. ձևը, և ոչ բովանդակությունը: Այսինքն՝ երկու-երեք հազար տարի առաջ պարզապես բավական չէր մարդկանց ասել մի սպանիր, մի շնացիր և այլն, անպայման հարկավոր էր ավելացնել նաև Սինա լեռը, կայծակներն ու փողերի ձայնը՝ ասվածին «կշիռ» հաղորդելու համար: Ինչպես և «սիրեցեք ձեր մերձավորին, ինչպես ինքներդ ձեզ»-ը չէր ընդունվի առանց ջուր-գինի փոխակերպման ու «հինգ հաց - երկու ձուկ»-ի: Իսկ հիմա շատ բաներ արդեն փոխվել են մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ: Մեկը, օրինակ, ես. հասկանալու համար, որ սպանելն ու գողանալը վատ բան են, ես դժոխքից վախենալու կարիք չունեմ: Ինչպես և ինձ հարկավոր չէ, որ մտածեմ, թե ինչ-որ վերին էակ մշտապես հետևում է ինձ և «գրանցում» մեղքերս՝ Վերջին օրվա դատաստանում «դեմս դնելու» համար: Ես առանց դրա էլ կարող եմ հասկանալ, որ մեղքը մեղք է: Գլխիս կախված սրի կարիք չունեմ, դրան փոխարինում է անհատական ու հասարակական տրամաբանությունը, կարծիքն ու աշխարհայացքը: Ու ես մեղք չեմ գործում ու սիրում եմ մերձավորիս ոչ թե Արքայության արժանանալու համար, այլ հենց հանուն չմեղանչելու ու սիրո: Ու վե՛րջ: Մնացածը միստիկա է, անուս ժողովրդին խաբելու միջոց, կոպիտ ասած: Հուսով եմ՝ հասկացար՝ ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Ճշմարտությունն ընդունելու համար «Նա»-ն արդեն անհրաժեշտ չէ: Ճշմարտությունն արդե՛ն իսկ ինքնաբավարար է:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ճիշտ ես, կհամոզեիր եթե չիմանայի որ Աստված ամեն մարդու մեջ հավիտենականությունը փնտրելու փափագ է դրել, այսինքն մի էլեմենտ որ ամեն մարդ, մեծ թե փոքր, հարուստ թե աղքատ, ամեն մարդ փնտրի հավիտենությունը և գրված է թե ինչի, որպեսզի խարխափելով իրեն փնտրեն թեև ամեն մեկից հեռու չէ։
> *Չկա արարած որ չիմանա ճշմարտությունը եթե ընդունում ես ճշմարտությունը ուրեմն ընդունում ես Նրան*, Նա կհայտնվի անպայման, իսկ եթե ճշմարտությունը չես ընդունում նշանակում է Նրան չես ընդունում։


Կասե՞ս, թե որն է քո իմացած ճշմարտույունը:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Hrayr*-ի ասած ճշմարտությունը, թերևս, հավատն է, հույսը, սերը: Ու ես իր հետ համաձայն եմ, չնայած որ՝ Աստծուն չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Հավատը կասկածելին որպես հավաստի եւ չապացուցվածը որպես ապացուցված ընկալելն է:
Ինչպես տեսնում ես՝ այստեղ ճշմարտության հոտ իսկ չի գալիս:
Հույսը դա մեզ ցանկալի իրականությունն է, որը, ավաղ, ոչ միշտ է համապատասխանում իրական կյանքին:

----------


## Հայկօ

Սպասենք *Hrayr*-ին կամ *Սելավի*ին... *Monk*, ու՞ր ես  :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

> Մեկը, օրինակ, ես. հասկանալու համար, որ սպանելն ու գողանալը վատ բան են, ես դժոխքից վախենալու կարիք չունեմ: Ինչպես և ինձ հարկավոր չէ, որ մտածեմ, թե ինչ-որ վերին էակ մշտապես հետևում է ինձ և «գրանցում» մեղքերս՝ Վերջին օրվա դատաստանում «դեմս դնելու» համար: Ես առանց դրա էլ կարող եմ հասկանալ, որ մեղքը մեղք է: Գլխիս կախված սրի կարիք չունեմ, դրան փոխարինում է անհատական ու հասարակական տրամաբանությունը, կարծիքն ու աշխարհայացքը: Ու ես մեղք չեմ գործում ու սիրում եմ մերձավորիս ոչ թե Արքայության արժանանալու համար, այլ հենց հանուն չմեղանչելու ու սիրո: Ու վե՛րջ:


Հայկօ  ջան  դու  որտեղից  էս  իմանում  որ  գողանալը  ու  սպանելը  վատ  բաներ  են` օրենքներից  չէ՞:  Նշանակումա  առանց  էդ  օրենքների  դու  երբեք  էլ  չեիր  կարող  հասկանալ  ու  իմանալ
որ  մեղքը  մեղքա:
Օրենքները  պահպանում  են  կամ  սիրուց՝  կարգուկանոնի  նկատմամբ,  կամ  էլ  պատժվելու  վախից:  Մեզ  մոտ  ու  ցանկացած  երկրում  օրենքների  պահպանելը  երաշխավորվածա  *պատժով,*  դու  գիտե՞ս   թեկուզ  մի  օրենք  որի  պահպանելը  կհիմնավորես  սիրուց՝  ինչ  որ  մի  բանի  նկատմամբ:  Ես  չգիտեմ:  
Բոլոր  օրենքները  հիմնված  են  վախի  վրա: Կյանքը  վախի  մեջա:
Իսկ  Աստված  տվելա  այդ  բոլոր  օրենքները,  և  դրա  հետ  հանդերձ  տվելա  քեզ  ազատություն:  Այս  է  ամբողջ  խնդրի  բուն  էությունը,  որովհետև  այն  ակթարթին  երբ  մարդուն  ազատություն  է  տրվում,  նրա  առջև  բացվում  է  երկու  ուղի:
Ազատությունը  կկորցնի  իմաստը  եթե  լոկ  մեկ  հնարավոր  ուղի  լինի,  իսկ  ազատություն  նշանակում  է  գործողությունների  սեփական  կերպը  ընտրելու,  հսկելու,  որոշելու  իրավունք:
Քանզի  ոչ  միայն  ազատություն  ունենալն  է  մարդուս  գոհացնում,  այլև  այն,  թե  ինչ  կարող  է  անել  ազատ  լինելով,  որով  էլ  վճռվում  է,  թե  կգտնի՞  արդիոք  խաղաղություն  իր  անձի  և  Աստծո  հետ:
*Ճշմարտությունը՝  արդարությունից  շեղվելն  է,*  ստությունը  վերաբերվում  է  մեր  ներքին  մղումներին,  այն  բանին,  ինչն  այնքան  հաճախ  ջանում  ենք  թաքցնել  մարդկանց  աչքից  և  Աստծո  հայացքից: Դրանք  առավելապես  այն  զանցանքներն  են,  որոնք  բխում  են  մեր  արատավոր  բնույթից  և  որոնք  երբեմն  ստիպված  ենք  կատարել  հանգամանքների  բերումով:
Հիսուսը  նկարագրել  է  այդ  ներքին  արատավորությունները,  ասելով՝ «  *Որովհետև   ներսից,  մարդկանց  սրտից  են  ելնում  չար  խորհուրդները՝  շնություն, պոռնկություն,  գողություն,  սպանություն, ագահություն, չարություններ, նենգություն, պիղծ  ցանկություն, չար  աչք, հայհոյանք,  ամբարտավանություն, անզգամություն:  Այս  բոլոր  չարիքները  ներսից  ելնում  և  պղծում  են  մարդուն»* (Մարկոս  7.21-23) 
  Հայկօ  ջան  այ  հիմա  ստուգի  քեզ,   էս  վեր  նշվածներով  տես  մեղք  գործում  էս  թե չէ՞:
Իսկ  այդ  Էակի  մասին  որ  շեշտում  էս,  թե  իբր  հսկումա  քեզ  որ  քո  մեղքերը  գրանցի,  դա  այդպես  չի,  Այդ  Էակը  քո  բարեխոսնա  Հայր  Աստծու  առաջ,  ու  ինքը  իր  անսահման  սիրո  շնորհիվ,  որով  սիրումա  քեզ,   ծածկումա  քո  բազուն  գործած  մեղքեր,  հասկանալով  քեզ  ավելին,  քան  դու  ինքդ  էս  հասկանում  քեզ: 
Նա՝  օրորոցից  մինչև  Խաչ,  Նրա  կյանքի  նպատակը  մահն  է  եղել,  որի  համար  էլ  եկել  էր  աշխարհ,  որ  երբ  Հայկօ  ջան  դու,  ես  ու  մեր  մյուս  ընկերները  հասկանանք  որ   մեղաոր  ենք,  իմանանք՝  որ  Հիսուսը  ասումա   «բալես,  մի  անհանգստացի  ես  քո  մեղքերը  գամել  եմ  խաչին  դու  ազատ  էս,  *միայն  հավատա*»:




> *Հավատը կասկածելին որպես հավաստի եւ չապացուցվածը որպես ապացուցված ընկալելն է*:


Հավատը  հուսացած  բաների  հաստատություննա  և  չերևացած  բաների  ապացույցը:
Հավատը  « երկնային  բաների»  շարժիչ  ուջնա,  արյունը:
Հավատը  նմանա  լույսի,  որ  մինչև  չվառես  մութ  սենյակում, չես  կարող  տեսնել  այնտեղ  դասավորված  իրերը,  ուրեմ  և  չես  կարող  իմանալ  որ  դրանք  գոյություն  ունեն:
Morpheus_NS  ջան  որ  նորից  այսքան  ժամանակ  ունենամ  ավելի  մանրամասը  կգրեմ  թե  հավատը  ինչա՞  իրանից  ներկայացնում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե անգամ շատ դժվար է,  Դուք Ձեր նախադասությամբ  հաղթահարել եք այդ դժվարությունը: Հուսամ ավելի դյուրին կլինի բացատրելը, թե ինչու'  է դժվար:


Բայց դու զգացիր չէ՞ թե ինչ տեսակի նախադասության մեջ կարող ես օգտագործել…Ճիշտ ես շատ դյուրին է…սկսենք այնտեղից, որ Հոգևորականները Աստծո սպասավորներն են…սա արդեն տաղից աբսուրդ է և սրանից բխող մնացած բաները

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բոլոր  օրենքները  հիմնված  են  վախի  վրա: Կյանքը  վախի  մեջա:[/B]
> .....................................
> Նա՝  օրորոցից  մինչև  Խաչ,  *Նրա  կյանքի  նպատակը  մահն  է  եղել*,  որի  համար  էլ  եկել  էր  աշխարհ,  որ  երբ  Հայկօ  ջան  դու,  ես  ու  մեր  մյուս  ընկերները  հասկանանք  որ   մեղաոր  ենք,  իմանանք՝  որ  Հիսուսը  ասումա   «բալես,  մի  անհանգստացի  ես  քո  մեղքերը  գամել  եմ  խաչին  դու  ազատ  էս,  *միայն  հավատա*»:
> 
> 
> 
> Հավատը  հուսացած  բաների  հաստատություննա  և  չերևացած  բաների  ապացույցը:
> Հավատը  « երկնային  բաների»  շարժիչ  ուջնա,  արյունը:
> Հավատը  նմանա  լույսի,  որ  մինչև  չվառես  մութ  սենյակում, չես  կարող  տեսնել  այնտեղ  դասավորված  իրերը,  ուրեմ  և  չես  կարող  իմանալ  որ  դրանք  գոյություն  ունեն:
> ..............................:


1. "Բոլոր  օրենքները  հիմնված  են  վախի  վրա: Կյանքը  վախի  մեջա". Սա ստրուկի մտածելակերպ է: Օրենքներն ունեն պրակտիկ նշանակություններ և եթե դա հասկանան օրենքին կհետևեն ինքնակամ և մեծ հաճույքով…վախենալ պետք չի: Օրենքները ստեղծված են մարդկանց խաղաղ գոյակցությունն ապահովելու համար, դա աստծո հորինածը չի
2. Նրա Կյանքի նպատակը մահը չի եղել այլ մարդկանց փրկությունն ու մեղքերի թողությունը: Մահը միջոց է եղել: Եթե աստվածապաշտ ես սա պետք է ճիշտ հասկանաս (ես չեմ)

3. Հավատը ապացույց չի, այն լինում է ապացույցի բացակայության դեպքում
     Հավատը « երկնային  բաների» շարժիչ ուժը չի. « երկնային  բաները»  առանց մեր հավատքի էլ են շարժվում, շարժվել են ու դեռ պիտի շարժվեն հավերժ…կարաս չկասկածես: Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ « երկնային  բաների»  շարժիչ ուժը ինչն է, ավետարանը փակի ու գնա գիտության դասեր վերցրու...

----------


## Սելավի

> 1. "Բոլոր  օրենքները  հիմնված  են  վախի  վրա: Կյանքը  վախի  մեջա". Սա ստրուկի մտածելակերպ է: Օրենքներն ունեն պրակտիկ նշանակություններ և եթե դա հասկանան օրենքին կհետևեն ինքնակամ և մեծ հաճույքով…վախենալ պետք չի: Օրենքները ստեղծված են մարդկանց խաղաղ գոյակցությունն ապահովելու համար, դա աստծո հորինածը չի
> 2. Նրա Կյանքի նպատակը մահը չի եղել այլ մարդկանց փրկությունն ու մեղքերի թողությունը: Մահը միջոց է եղել: Եթե աստվածապաշտ ես սա պետք է ճիշտ հասկանաս (ես չեմ)
> 
> 3. Հավատը ապացույց չի, այն լինում է ապացույցի բացակայության դեպքում
>      Հավատը « երկնային  բաների» շարժիչ ուժը չի. « երկնային  բաները»  առանց մեր հավատքի էլ են շարժվում, շարժվել են ու դեռ պիտի շարժվեն հավերժ…կարաս չկասկածես: Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ « երկնային  բաների»  շարժիչ ուժը ինչն է, ավետարանը փակի ու գնա գիտության դասեր վերցրու...


Սիրելի  հայրենակից  սենց  մի  շնչի  գրեցիր  որ  ապացուցեիր  թե  քեզ  էդ  գիտության  դասերը  ինչքան  բան  էն  տվե՞լ:  
Հա  հա  ոնց  մի  անգամից  կռահեցիր  որ  ստրուկի  մտածելակերպա,  գիտությանդ  դասերի՞ց:
Իմացի  որ  չափից  շատ  խելացի  մարդիկ  միշտ  էլ  վերջում  են  հասկանում,  գիտես  ինչիցա  դա՞,  որովհետև  իրանց  խելքը   չի  թողնում  որ  հասկանան,  իրանք  ապավինում  են  իրանց  կարծեցիալ  անսահմանափակ  խելքին: 
Ես  տեսնում  եմ  դու  շատ  խելացի  էս,  հենց  էդա  քո  դժբախտությունը  հավատա  անխելքիս:   
Եղբայր՝  խոսքը  չի,  դժբախտություննա  հիմարի  ուսուցիչը:
Մեկ  էլ  մի  հատ  հիմար  խորհուրդ  տամ  քեզ,  եթե  չես  գտնում  ելքը  փնտրիր   մուտքը,
ու  մի  կառչի  ուղիղ  իմաստով  չհնչեցրած  դարձվածքներին,  սա   քո  իմացած  գիտության  հետ  կապ  չունի,  հիշի  որ  մարդը  ինչքան  շատա  թփրթում  այնքան  շուտա   խճճվում,  ինչպես  ճանճը  սարդոստայնում:
Սիրելի  հայրենակից  եթե  դեռ  քո  գիտության  դասերը  քեզ  չեն  սովորացրել  ապա  դու  իրան  սովորացրա,  որ  պետք  չի  պարզամիտ  լինել  ու  գրվածը  հասկանալ  չորրորդ  դասարանի  աշակերտի  պարզամտությամբ: 
 Խորագեդ  եղիր  եղբայր  ու  գիտությանդ  փառքը  մի  կողմ  դիր,  դա  քեզ  կխանգարի  քո  կյանքի  ճանապարհին:  
Ով  էլ  մեզ  սովորացնի,  ինչպես  էլ  սովորացնի,  միևնույննա  մենք  ինքներս  ենք  սովորում,  ու  կախված  նրանից,  թե  ինչքանովա  մեզ  անհրաժեշտ  այդ  իմացությունը,  հենց  այդքանով  էլ  սովորում  ենք:  Աչքիս  քո  մոտ  սենց  չի  դու  գերազանցել  էս  ինքդ  քեզ,  բայց  մի  պահ  կանգնի,  շունչ  քաշի,  բնության  մեջ  ընդունված  չի  որ  եղնիկի  ձագը  եղնիկից  առաջ  անցնի,  հակառակ  դեպքում   գայլերի  բաժին  կդառնա:

Հ.Գ.  Միշտ  չի  որ  շքեղ  գլխարկը   հարգանքի  արժանի  գլուխա  զարդարում:

----------


## Սելավի

Mephistopheles   ջան   կարդա  սա,  այստեղ  կփորձեմ  ավելի  պարզունակ  օրինակով  բացարտել  հավատքը  ինչա:
Հավատքը  մեր  հուսացածի  հանդեպ  դյուրավստահությունն է  և  մեր  դեռ  չտեսած  բաների  իրական  լինելու  համոզմունքը:  
Հիմա  տես  դու  երբեք  չես  եղել  չէ՞  հյուսիսային  բևեռում,  բայց  այնուամենայնիվ  հավատում  էս  որ  կա: Որտեղի՞ց  գիտես:  Գիտես,  որովհետև  այդ  մասին  քեզ  պատմել  են,  կարդացել  էս  դասագրքերում, նայել  էս քարտեզը  և  հավատում  էս  դրանց  հեղինակներին  ու   դու  էլ  այդ  փաստը  ընդունում  էս  հավատքով: 
Ես  գիտեմ  որ  դժվարա   հավատալ  այն  բանին,  ինչը  մարդը    չի  կարողանում  շոշափի, զգա,  հոտոտի՝  ճիշտա  դժվարա,  բայց   ոչ  անհնար:  Այ  տես     հավատացիր  չէ   հյուսիսային  բևեռի  իրական  լինելուն: 
 Հենց  էդ  էլ  հավատքնա:

----------


## sarkavag

> Եկեղեցին Աստծուն փառաբանելու համար/մասին չէ…Եկեղեցին մարդու մասին է, նրա մտքի թռիչքի, գիտության, արվեստի, ժողովրդի՝ սովորական մարդու մասին…Աշխարհի ոչ մի եկեղեցական շինության ուսումնասիրություն մինչև հիմա աստծո մասին ոչինչ չի ասել. դրանք եղել են մշակույթի և քաղաքակրթության մասին և բացառապես միայն դրանց մասին…
> 
> մեր եկեղեցիները կրոնական նպատակներով կառուցված պատմամշակույթային և ճարտարապետական արժեքներ են, դրանք Աստծո հետ որևէ առնչություն չունեն (անգամ եթե ընդունենք Աստծո գոյությունը)


մարդու մտքի թռիչքի, գիտության, արվեստի ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչի մասին անշուշտ համաձայն եմ, բայց որ եկեղեցական շինությունն Աստծո հետ կապ չունի, հարգելիս, խնդրում եմ գիտակցես մի բան, միայն մեկ օրինակ, որ այդ եկեղեցու դարեր շարունակ Աստված է բնակվում մարդկանց մարմիններում ու հոգիներում, կատարվում են Սբ Խորհուրդներ, որոնք հենց իրական հաղորդակցությունն են մարդ-Աստված հարաբերության և մարդուս փրկության ճանապարհները:
Գիտեմ, հիմա կասես, թե ի?նչ խորհուրդ, ինչ բան, մեկ է, չեմ հավատում, բայց ես քեզ հորդորում եմ հավատալ, դա ասում եմ ոչ միայն իմ անունից, կամ այլ հոգևորականների, կամ էլ Սբ Գրքի, այլ այն բազմահազար հավատավոր մարդկանց, ովքեր քեզ նման սառը "ճարտարապետական" վերաբերմունք ունենալուց առաջ սեփական փորձառությամբ են զգացել աստվածային ներգործության համն ու հոտը

----------


## sarkavag

> Սելավի ջան, ինչո՞վ է ճիշտ եղել, կրոնը ազգային չէ. իսլամը պարսիկին պարսկությունից չզրկեց, ոչ էլ արաբին արաբությունից, ոչ էլ թուրքին թրքությունից. նույն ձևով էլ քրիստոնեությունը հույնին ավելի հույն չսարքեց (եթե իրարկե հակառակը չասենք), անգլիացուն անգլիացի, ոչ էլ ռուսին, ռուս…Հայ ժողովուրդը իր գոյությունը պահպանել է իր հանճարի շնորհիվ ոչ թե Քրիստոնեության շնորհիվ…ժամանակի ընթացքում այն ձեռք է բերել որոշ հայկական գծեր, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ մենք դրա շնորհիվ ենք գոյատևել…բոլոր քրիստոնեա, իսլամ և այլ կրոններին պատկանող ազգեր, այս կամ այն չափով ազգայնացրել են դրանք, այստեղ ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա, դա մեր առանձնահատկությունը չէ:
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ Աստծուն փառաբանելն ում է պետք, մե՞զ  թե՞ Աստծուն…Աստծուն հավանաբար հեչ պետք չի, իսկ մե՞զ ինչու է պետք…


Պատմությունը որ մի քիչ լավ ուսումնասիրես, Մեֆիստոֆելես եղբայր, կտեսնես, որ լավ էլ ազգը կփոխվեր առանց քրիստոնեության ու կան պատմական օրինակներ, նույնիսկ ավելին ասեմ. կաթոլիկություն ընդունած հայերն այլևս դադարել են հայ լինելու:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Աստծուն փառաբանելուն, դա անձամբ քեզ հաստատ պետք է, ու ինչքան շուտ, էդքան լավ, մեզ բոլորիս է դա պետք

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սիրելի  հայրենակից  սենց  մի  շնչի  գրեցիր  որ  ապացուցեիր  թե  քեզ  էդ  գիտության  դասերը  ինչքան  բան  էն  տվե՞լ:  
> Հա  հա  ոնց  մի  անգամից  կռահեցիր  որ  ստրուկի  մտածելակերպա,  *գիտությանդ*  դասերի՞ց:
> Իմացի  որ  չափից  շատ  խելացի  մարդիկ  միշտ  էլ  վերջում  են  հասկանում,  *գիտես  ինչիցա  դա՞,  որովհետև  իրանց  խելքը   չի  թողնում  որ  հասկանան*,  իրանք  ապավինում  են  իրանց  կարծեցիալ  անսահմանափակ  խելքին: 
> Ես  տեսնում  եմ  դու  շատ * խելացի  էս,  հենց  էդա  քո  դժբախտությունը*  հավատա  անխելքիս:   
> Եղբայր՝  խոսքը  չի,  դժբախտություննա  հիմարի  ուսուցիչը:
> Մեկ  էլ  մի  հատ  հիմար  խորհուրդ  տամ  քեզ,  եթե  չես  գտնում  ելքը  փնտրիր   մուտքը,
> ու  մի  կառչի  ուղիղ  իմաստով  չհնչեցրած  դարձվածքներին,  սա   քո  իմացած  գիտության  հետ  կապ  չունի,  հիշի  որ  մարդը  ինչքան  շատա  թփրթում  այնքան  շուտա   խճճվում,  ինչպես  ճանճը  սարդոստայնում:
> Սիրելի  հայրենակից  եթե  դեռ  քո  գիտության  դասերը  քեզ  չեն  սովորացրել  ապա  դու  իրան  սովորացրա,  որ  պետք  չի  պարզամիտ  լինել  ու  գրվածը  հասկանալ  չորրորդ  դասարանի  աշակերտի  պարզամտությամբ: 
> *Խորագեդ  եղիր  եղբայր  ու  գիտությանդ  փառքը  մի  կողմ  դիր*,  դա  քեզ  կխանգարի  քո  կյանքի  ճանապարհին:  
> ...


Սելավի ջան, եթե իմ բերած արգումենտների դեմ բան չունես ասելու կարիք չկա գրելու
Ճիշտն ասած այսքան անհեթեթ բարոյախոսություն վաղուց չէի կարդացել…ճարտասանություն, որտեղ գիտությունը պախարակելի է, իսկ անխելքությունը՝ առաքինություն…ես որքան հասկանում եմ քեզ ոչ գիտություն և ոչ էլ իմացություն է հետաքրքրում, դրանք քեզ համար դժբախտություններ են…դա քո ընտրությունն է 

Ճանաչել զիմաստութիւն և զխրատ, իմանալ զբանս հանճարոյ…սա երևի հայհոյանք է քեզ համար, բայց հավատա չեմ ուզում վիրավորել

Ի դեպ գիտության դասերի հետ վատ չէր լինի, որ նաև հայոց լեզվի դասեր վերցնեիր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մարդու մտքի թռիչքի, գիտության, արվեստի ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչի մասին անշուշտ համաձայն եմ, բայց որ եկեղեցական շինությունն Աստծո հետ կապ չունի, հարգելիս, խնդրում եմ գիտակցես մի բան, *միայն մեկ օրինակ, որ այդ եկեղեցու դարեր շարունակ Աստված է բնակվում* մարդկանց մարմիններում ու հոգիներում, կատարվում են Սբ Խորհուրդներ, որոնք հենց իրական հաղորդակցությունն են մարդ-Աստված հարաբերության և մարդուս փրկության ճանապարհները:
> Գիտեմ, հիմա կասես, թե ի?նչ խորհուրդ, ինչ բան, մեկ է, չեմ հավատում, բայց ես քեզ հորդորում եմ հավատալ, դա ասում եմ ոչ միայն իմ անունից, կամ այլ հոգևորականների, կամ էլ Սբ Գրքի, այլ այն բազմահազար հավատավոր մարդկանց, ովքեր քեզ նման սառը "ճարտարապետական" վերաբերմունք ունենալուց առաջ սեփական փորձառությամբ են զգացել աստվածային ներգործության համն ու հոտը


sarkavag, Աստված եկեղեցում չի բնակվում առավել ևս դարեր շարունակ, սա անգամ որպես փոխաբերական չի կարելի ընդունել…քո ասածները սուբյեկտիվ անհեթեթ բաներ են…մարդ-Աստված հարաբերություն գոյություն չունի…դա մարդու հարաբերությունն է իր խղճի հետ և մարդկանց խղճերը շատ տարբեր կարող են լինել…

Եթե դժվար չէ կարո՞ղ ես սահմանել "Սբ. Խորհուրդ" հասկացությունը…պատրաստ եղիր հարցերին պատասխանելուն, բացառված չեն, որ դրանք հնչեն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պատմությունը որ մի քիչ լավ ուսումնասիրես, Մեֆիստոֆելես եղբայր, կտեսնես, որ լավ էլ ազգը կփոխվեր առանց քրիստոնեության ու կան պատմական օրինակներ, նույնիսկ ավելին ասեմ. կաթոլիկություն ընդունած հայերն այլևս դադարել են հայ լինելու:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Աստծուն փառաբանելուն, դա անձամբ քեզ հաստատ պետք է, ու ինչքան շուտ, էդքան լավ, մեզ բոլորիս է դա պետք


sarkavag, դու շատ կասկածելի աղբյուրներից ես պատմությունը սովորում, դա շատ վատ է, հատկապես եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ հետագայում կարող է քեզ քահանա կամ աբեղա ձեռնադրել և այդ նույն ոգով դու սկսես քարոզներ կարդալ…Հայը դա ազգություն է ոչ թե կրոն, իսկ կրոնն ազգություն չի ճանաչում…քո սրբերն անգամ հայ չեն…քո տրամաբանությամբ եթե հայ կաթոլիկները հայեր չեն ապա Տիգրան Մեծն էլ հայ չէ, Արտաշեսն էլ հայ չէ և ամենակարևորը Հայկն էլ Հայ չէ…

Մի հատ էլ եթե Աստծո սահմանումը տայիր վատ չեր լինի: Հետո նոր կքննարկենք թե ինչու պիտի փառաբանենք Աստծուն…

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հավատը  հուսացած  բաների  հաստատություննա  և  չերևացած  բաների  ապացույցը:
> Հավատը  « երկնային  բաների»  շարժիչ  ուջնա,  արյունը:
> Հավատը  նմանա  լույսի,  որ  մինչև  չվառես  մութ  սենյակում, չես  կարող  տեսնել  այնտեղ  դասավորված  իրերը,  ուրեմ  և  չես  կարող  իմանալ  որ  դրանք  գոյություն  ունեն:
> Morpheus_NS  ջան  որ  նորից  այսքան  ժամանակ  ունենամ  ավելի  մանրամասը  կգրեմ  թե  հավատը  ինչա՞  իրանից  ներկայացնում:


Երբ ասում եմ «ես հավատում եմ քո խոսքերին», դա նշանակում է, որ ես հստակ չգիտեմ քո խոսքերի ճշմարիտ են , թե ոչ, պարզապես ես քո խոսքերի ճշմարիտ լինելու ցանկալի կամ չապացուցված փաստը ընդունում եմ որպես իրական եւ ապացուցված: Այլապես կասեի «ես գիտեմ, որ դու ճիշտ ես»: Նույնը եւ կրոնական հավատում. ինչու են ասում «ես հավատում եմ Աստծու գոյությանը», այլ ոչ թե «ես գիտեմ, որ աստվածւ գույություն ունի»:
Հավատ բառը միշտ կասկածի մասնիկ է ենթադրում, ուստի չի՛ կարելի հավատը նույնացնել ճշմարտության հետ:

----------


## sarkavag

> Եթե դժվար չէ կարո՞ղ ես սահմանել "Սբ. Խորհուրդ" հասկացությունը…պատրաստ եղիր հարցերին պատասխանելուն, բացառված չեն, որ դրանք հնչեն…


եթե մեր անհավատ բարեկամը իրոք կարիք ունի այդ բառի բացատրությունն իմանալու, դեմ չեմ, բայց կասկածում եմ, որ այդպիսի տրամադրվածությամբ կփորձես հասկանալ այդ բացատրությունը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> եթե մեր *անհավատ բարեկամը* իրոք կարիք ունի այդ բառի բացատրությունն իմանալու, դեմ չեմ, բայց կասկածում եմ, որ այդպիսի տրամադրվածությամբ կփորձես հասկանալ այդ բացատրությունը


Եթե չունես պատասխան, ասա "չունեմ"…ձեր հավատացյալների նպատակը մեզ "դարձի" բերելը չէ՞

----------


## sarkavag

> sarkavag, դու շատ կասկածելի աղբյուրներից ես պատմությունը սովորում, դա շատ վատ է, հատկապես եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ հետագայում կարող է քեզ քահանա կամ աբեղա ձեռնադրել և այդ նույն ոգով դու սկսես քարոզներ կարդալ…Հայը դա ազգություն է ոչ թե կրոն, իսկ կրոնն ազգություն չի ճանաչում…քո սրբերն անգամ հայ չեն…քո տրամաբանությամբ եթե հայ կաթոլիկները հայեր չեն ապա Տիգրան Մեծն էլ հայ չէ, Արտաշեսն էլ հայ չէ և ամենակարևորը Հայկն էլ Հայ չէ…
> 
> Մի հատ էլ եթե Աստծո սահմանումը տայիր վատ չեր լինի: Հետո նոր կքննարկենք թե ինչու պիտի փառաբանենք Աստծուն…


իմ սովորած պատմության աղբյուրները կասկածի տակ դնելու հիմնավորումներ դժվար թե ունենաս, բացի դրանից, ես չեմ ասել, որ այժմյան և անցյալի բոլոր հայ կաթոլիկները հայեր չեն, այլ ասել եմ, որ կան պատմական վկայություններ, որոնց համաձայն կաթոլիկ դարձած հայերը հետագայում դադարել են հայ լինելուց, մոտավորապես հասկանալի է տարբերությունը, թե ոչ? մի փորձեք խոսքերի արանքում արհեստական վրիպումներ փնտրել, 
հարգանքներս

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իմ սովորած պատմության աղբյուրները կասկածի տակ դնելու հիմնավորումներ դժվար թե ունենաս, բացի դրանից, ես չեմ ասել, որ այժմյան և անցյալի բոլոր հայ կաթոլիկները հայեր չեն, այլ ասել եմ, որ կան պատմական վկայություններ, որոնց համաձայն կաթոլիկ դարձած հայերը հետագայում դադարել են հայ լինելուց, մոտավորապես հասկանալի է տարբերությունը, թե ոչ? *մի փորձեք խոսքերի արանքում արհեստական վրիպումներ փնտրել,* հարգանքներս


Եթե ուզում ես քեզ ճիշտ հասկանան, ճիշտ ձևակերպիր միտքդ…Շատ հայ առաքելականներ էլ են ձուլվել-գնացել, դա չափանիշ չի

ընդգծված արտահայտությունը իմաստ չունի…իսկ աղբյուրների համար միգուցե ճիշտ ես, հավանական է որ դու ես սխալ հասկանում

----------


## sarkavag

> Եթե չունես պատասխան, ասա "չունեմ"…ձեր հավատացյալների նպատակը մեզ "դարձի" բերելը չէ՞


իհարկե ունեմ, դարձի եկող յուրաքնչյուր հավատացյալի մեծ սիրով կպատասխանեմ, որ Եկեղեցու Սբ խորհուրդները
յոթն են`  Մկրտություն,  Դրոշմ, Ապաշխարություն, Հաղորդություն,Պսակ, Ձեռնադրություն, Կարգ հիվանդաց: Եկեղեցական և աստվածաբանական իմաստներով խորհուրդ նշանակում է տեսանելի նյութի կամ իրողությունների միջոցով անտեսանելիի հայտնություն:
Օր.` մկրտության պարագայում տեսանելին խորհրդակատար քահանան է, մկրտվողը, ջուրը և այլն, իսկ անտեսանելի խորհուրդը` մաքրագործումը, մկրտվողի` մեղքերից լվացումը

----------


## sarkavag

> Եթե ուզում ես քեզ ճիշտ հասկանան, ճիշտ ձևակերպիր միտքդ…Շատ հայ առաքելականներ էլ են ձուլվել-գնացել, դա չափանիշ չի
> 
> ընդգծված արտահայտությունը իմաստ չունի…իսկ աղբյուրների համար միգուցե ճիշտ ես, հավանական է որ դու ես սխալ հասկանում


սույն մեջբերումներիդ արդեն անիմաստ եմ գտնում պատասխան տալ, քանզի քո կուռ տրամաբանությամբ միայն դիմացինը կարող է կասկածելի աղբյուրից օգտվել, այլ պարագայում` սխալ է հասկացել, բայց երբեք չես մտածում, որ լավ էլ ճիշտ տեղից է կարդացել ու շատ էլ ճիշտ է հասկացել,պարզապես դու տեղյակ չես այդ մասին, ուղղակի ապշում եմ քո դատողությունների ու ինքնավստահության վրա,

----------


## Hrayr

> Երբ ասում եմ «ես հավատում եմ քո խոսքերին», դա նշանակում է, որ ես հստակ չգիտեմ քո խոսքերի ճշմարիտ են , թե ոչ, պարզապես ես քո խոսքերի ճշմարիտ լինելու ցանկալի կամ չապացուցված փաստը ընդունում եմ որպես իրական եւ ապացուցված: Այլապես կասեի «ես գիտեմ, որ դու ճիշտ ես»: Նույնը եւ կրոնական հավատում. ինչու են ասում «ես հավատում եմ Աստծու գոյությանը», այլ ոչ թե «ես գիտեմ, որ աստվածւ գույություն ունի»:
> Հավատ բառը միշտ կասկածի մասնիկ է ենթադրում, ուստի չի՛ կարելի հավատը նույնացնել ճշմարտության հետ:


Այն որ հավատքն ու ճշմարտությունը տարբեր բաներ են խոսք չկա։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է որ հավատքը իր մեջ կասկածի էլեմենտ է պարունակում դա այդպես չէ։ Եթե կասկածի էփսիլյոն էլեմենտ կա նշանակում է թերահավատություն է, երկմտություն է։
1. Հավատքը դա հուսացած բաների հաստատությունն է։ 
Եթե հավատացել ես մի բանի, օրինակ որ Աստված քեզ չի թողնի ոչ մի վիճակում էլ խոսք չկա, ինչ էլ ուզում է լինի դու գիտես որ Ինքը քեզ չի թողնելու, անգամ եթե երկինքն ու երկիրն անցնեն։
Կարդա 91 սաղմոսը, 1 000 հոգի քու քովետ ու 10 000 քու աջ կողմետ պիտի ընկնեն բայց քեզ հարվծ պիտի չմոտենա։ Եթե չես հավատում անգամ էպսիլյոն չափով ուրեմն պիտի մոտենա, իսկ եթե լրիվ հավատում ես, հաստատություն է ուրեմն վերջ էլ խոսք չկա։
2. Հավատքը չերևցած բաների ապացույցն է
Եթե ասում է վաղը երկնքից կրակ է թափվելու ու լափի մարդկանց,
եթե ասում է ձեր երկրում ձեր ազգը կոտորելու են,
եթե ասում է ձեզ գերի են տանելու,
եթե ասում է Ես քո Աստվածն եմ որ քո ձեռքից կբռնեմ ու կասեմ մի վախնար ես քեզի հետ եմ
սրանցից ոչ մեկը դեռ չեղած չես տեսնում, բայց հավատալով 
դուրս ես գալիս այն երկրից որում ապրում ես ու կրակի բաժին չես դառնում, 
թուրքի սրից չես ընկնում
գերի չես ընկնում
զորանում ես և ուժ ես ստանում ու չես ընկնում ու չես կորսվում։
Եթե դուք կարծում եք թե մենք հավատում ենք, որ Աստված կա ու դա է հավատքը դուք սխալվում եք, մենք համոզված ենք, որ Աստված կա, եթե մեկը հավատում է որ իր հայրն ու մորը ճանաչում է, ես համոզված եմ, որ Աստված կա, որ նրանից բացի կյանք ՉԿԱ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> սույն մեջբերումներիդ արդեն անիմաստ եմ գտնում պատասխան տալ, քանզի քո կուռ տրամաբանությամբ միայն դիմացինը կարող է կասկածելի աղբյուրից օգտվել, այլ պարագայում` սխալ է հասկացել, բայց երբեք չես մտածում, որ լավ էլ ճիշտ տեղից է կարդացել ու շատ էլ ճիշտ է հասկացել,պարզապես դու տեղյակ չես այդ մասին, ուղղակի ապշում եմ քո դատողությունների ու ինքնավստահության վրա,


Երբ դու հայ լինելը կապում ես քրիստոնեության հետ, դա պատմության աղավաղում է, կարդա վերը արված գրառումները…կամ մի արա այդպիսի հայտարարություններ, կամ էլ եթե անում ես պիտի հիմնավորես

Բանավեճերը սովորաբար արվում են փաստարկներով այլ ոչ թե հավատքով…եթե փաստեր չունես չես կարող բանավիճել… եթե այսքանը հասկանաս իմ դատողությունների վրա չես ապշի

Դու քո հավատքով ես բանավիճում, իսկ հավատքը փաստի բացակայության արդունք է

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այն որ հավատքն ու ճշմարտությունը տարբեր բաներ են խոսք չկա։
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է որ հավատքը իր մեջ կասկածի էլեմենտ է պարունակում դա այդպես չէ։ Եթե կասկածի էփսիլյոն էլեմենտ կա նշանակում է թերահավատություն է, երկմտություն է։
> 1. Հավատքը դա հուսացած բաների հաստատությունն է։ 
> Եթե հավատացել ես մի բանի, օրինակ որ Աստված քեզ չի թողնի ոչ մի վիճակում էլ խոսք չկա, ինչ էլ ուզում է լինի դու գիտես որ Ինքը քեզ չի թողնելու, անգամ եթե երկինքն ու երկիրն անցնեն։


Հավատքը որ թե հուսացած բաների հաստատությունն, այլ այդ հուսացած բաների ընկալումն է որպես իրականություն. զգու՞մ ես տարբերությունը: Հակառակ դեպքում կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թե որն է սահմանը հավատալու եւ վստահ լինելու միջեւ: Իմ կարծիքով դու այս երկու երեւույթները շփոթում ես: Այդ սահմանը, ըստիս, կասկածն է:




> 2. Հավատքը չերևցած բաների ապացույցն է
> Եթե ասում է վաղը երկնքից կրակ է թափվելու ու լափի մարդկանց,
> եթե ասում է ձեր երկրում ձեր ազգը կոտորելու են,
> եթե ասում է ձեզ գերի են տանելու,
> եթե ասում է Ես քո Աստվածն եմ որ քո ձեռքից կբռնեմ ու կասեմ մի վախնար ես քեզի հետ եմ
> սրանցից ոչ մեկը դեռ չեղած չես տեսնում, բայց հավատալով 
> դուրս ես գալիս այն երկրից որում ապրում ես ու կրակի բաժին չես դառնում, 
> թուրքի սրից չես ընկնում
> գերի չես ընկնում
> ...


Իսկ այդ դեպքում որտեղի՞ց է առաջացել* հավատք* տերմինը, որը բոլոր լեզուներով նույնն է, այսինք նրա արմատը հավատ բառն է:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Սելավի*



> Հայկօ ջան դու որտեղից էս իմանում որ գողանալը ու սպանելը վատ բաներ են` օրենքներից չէ՞: Նշանակումա առանց էդ օրենքների դու երբեք էլ չեիր կարող հասկանալ ու իմանալ որ մեղքը մեղքա:





> Օրենքները պահպանում են կամ սիրուց՝ կարգուկանոնի նկատմամբ, կամ էլ պատժվելու վախից: Մեզ մոտ ու ցանկացած երկրում օրենքների պահպանելը երաշխավորվածա պատժով, դու գիտե՞ս թեկուզ մի օրենք որի պահպանելը կհիմնավորես սիրուց՝ ինչ որ մի բանի նկատմամբ: Ես չգիտեմ:


Ու էսքանից հետո դու դեռ ուզում ես, որ քո գրածը ստրկության հետ չհամեմատե՞ն: Ուրեմն ինձ օրե՞նքը պիտի բացատրեր, որ հարևանիս սպանելը մեղք է: Ուրեմն դու համոզված ես, որ եթե օրենք չլիներ, ես քեզ կսպանեի, երկրորդին կթալանեի, երրորդին կբռնաբարեի՞: Ու ինձ հետ պահողը միայն ու միայն երկնային կամ երկրային օրենքով սահմանված պատի՞ժն է: Ինչի՞ տեղ ես դրել մարդուն: Գրում եմ իմ համոզմունքը. *ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉԸ ԳՐՈՂՆ ԷԼ Է ՄԱՐԴ ԵՂԵԼ:* Հանճարեղ, անգերազանցելի, մեծ Մարդասեր ու մեծ Մարդագետ, բայց՝ մարդ: Ամեն լավ բան բարձրյալին, իսկ ամեն վատ բան՝ մարդուն վերագրելը կոպիտ սխալ է: Հերի՛ք է վատաբանեք «սխալական» մարդուն:



> Բոլոր օրենքները հիմնված են վախի վրա: Կյանքը վախի մեջա:


Թե՞՝ կյանքը հավատի մեջ է: Կամ սիրո: Կամ հույսի... Մի խոսքով՝ սա բացարձակ աբսուրդ միտք է, չեմ ուզում մեկնաբանել:



> Իսկ Աստված տվելա այդ բոլոր օրենքները, և դրա հետ հանդերձ տվելա քեզ ազատություն: Այս է ամբողջ խնդրի բուն էությունը, որովհետև այն ակթարթին երբ մարդուն ազատություն է տրվում, նրա առջև բացվում է երկու ուղի:
> Ազատությունը կկորցնի իմաստը եթե լոկ մեկ հնարավոր ուղի լինի


Ընդամենը երկու ուղի՞: Այսինքն՝ դրախտ ու դժո՞խք, լայն դուռ ու նեղ դու՞ռ. ոնց ուզում ես՝ անվանիր: Իսկ ես կարծում էի, որ ազատությունը նաև ընտրության անսահման հնարավություններ է շնորհում: Անսահմա՛ն, և ոչ թե կրոնով շրջանակված:



> ...իսկ ազատություն նշանակում է գործողությունների սեփական կերպը ընտրելու, հսկելու, որոշելու իրավունք:


Հա՛, բայց կոնկրետ ա՛յդ ազատության ձևակերպման մեջ լիքը «բայցեր» ու «սակայններ» կան. կարո՜ղ ես, իհարկե, հարթ ճամփան ընտրել տատասկոտի փոխարեն, *բայց* այն դժոխք է տանում, և այլն, և այլն: Էլ ի՞նչ ազատ ընտրույթյուն:



> Ճշմարտությունը՝ արդարությունից շեղվելն է


Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ ինչ-որ բան շփոթել ես կամ վրիպել, ոչ թե գիտակցորեն գրել ես ՍԱ:

----------


## Սելավի

> *Սելավի*
> Ու էսքանից հետո դու դեռ ուզում ես, որ քո գրածը ստրկության հետ չհամեմատե՞ն: Ուրեմն ինձ օրե՞նքը պիտի բացատրեր, որ հարևանիս սպանելը մեղք է: Ուրեմն դու համոզված ես, որ եթե օրենք չլիներ, ես քեզ կսպանեի, երկրորդին կթալանեի, երրորդին կբռնաբարեի՞: Ու ինձ հետ պահողը միայն ու միայն երկնային կամ երկրային օրենքով սահմանված պատի՞ժն է: Ինչի՞ տեղ ես դրել մարդուն: Գրում եմ իմ համոզմունքը. *ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉԸ ԳՐՈՂՆ ԷԼ Է ՄԱՐԴ ԵՂԵԼ:* Հանճարեղ, անգերազանցելի, մեծ Մարդասեր ու մեծ Մարդագետ, բայց՝ մարդ: Ամեն լավ բան բարձրյալին, իսկ ամեն վատ բան՝ մարդուն վերագրելը կոպիտ սխալ է: Հերի՛ք է վատաբանեք «սխալական» մարդուն:
> Թե՞՝ կյանքը հավատի մեջ է: Կամ սիրո: Կամ հույսի... Մի խոսքով՝ սա բացարձակ աբսուրդ միտք է, չեմ ուզում մեկնաբանել:
> Ընդամենը երկու ուղի՞: Այսինքն՝ դրախտ ու դժո՞խք, լայն դուռ ու նեղ դու՞ռ. ոնց ուզում ես՝ անվանիր: Իսկ ես կարծում էի, որ ազատությունը նաև ընտրության անսահման հնարավություններ է շնորհում: Անսահմա՛ն, և ոչ թե կրոնով շրջանակված:
> Հա՛, բայց կոնկրետ ա՛յդ ազատության ձևակերպման մեջ լիքը «բայցեր» ու «սակայններ» կան. կարո՜ղ ես, իհարկե, հարթ ճամփան ընտրել տատասկոտի փոխարեն, *բայց* այն դժոխք է տանում, և այլն, և այլն: Էլ ի՞նչ ազատ ընտրույթյուն:
> Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ ինչ-որ բան շփոթել ես կամ վրիպել, ոչ թե գիտակցորեն գրել ես ՍԱ:


Հայկօ  ջան  մի  շտապի,  ես  չեմ  ուզում  կարծիք  կազմել  քո  մասին,  որ  դու  էլ  պատկանում  էս  էն  մարդկանց  խմբին  որոնք  գիտեն  որ  երկու  կարծիք  գոյություն  ունի՝  մեկ  իրանցը, իսկ  մյուսը  սխալ:

Հիմա  գրեմ  հանգամանալից  ու  հիմնավորեմ, թե  խի  դու  չէիր  կարող  իմանալ  որ  սպանելը,  կամ  գողանալը  մեղքա  ու չի  կարելի,  եթե  չլիներ  համապատասխան  օրենք:
  Օրենքները  գրվում  են  որ  մարդը  զանազանի  կարելին  չի  կարելիից:  Երբ  դու  ծնվել  էս,  դու  չես  իմացել  որ  սպանելը  մեղքա,  ապրելով  էս  կյանքում  կամաց  կամաց  ծնողներիցդ,  հեռուստատեսությունից,  և  այլ  ուրիշ  աղբյուրներից  լսել  էս  որ  չի  կարելի  սպանել,  էդ  սաղ  աղբյուրներդ  էլ  նմանապես  լսել  են  իրանց  ուրիշ   վաղեմի  աղբյուրներից, ըտեղ  հեչ  էլ  պարտադիր  չի  որ  էդ  բոլորից  ինչ  որ  մեկը  օրենսգիրքը  կարդացած  լիներ,  որպեսզի  իմանար  որ  սպանել  չի  կարելի,  ու   ըտենց  աղբյուր  առ  աղբյուր   եկելա  դարերի  խորքից,  էն  ժամանակներից  որ  առաջի  անգամ  *օրենքով  ամրագրեցին  որ  սպանել  չի  կարելի*,  մինչև  էդ  օրենքի  ամրագրելը  ոչ  մեկը  չգիտեր  որ  դա   չի  կարելի: 
Ըտենց,  էդ  օրենքը  դարերով  գալով,  էդ  օրենքի  մասին  իմանում  են   ողջ  ցիվիլ  աշխարհում:    Դրա  համար  էլ   քեզ  թվումա  թե,  եթե  քեզ  չասեին  դու  սենց  ընենց   գիտես  որ  դա  չի  կարելի:
 Հիմա  տես   ենթադրենք  Հայաստանում  նոր  օրենք  են  հանել,  որ  եթե  փողոցում  շունդ  կեղտոտի  պիտի  կեղտը  մաքրես: Դու  դեռ  էդ  օրենքի  մասին  չգիտես,  բայց  էդ  օրենքի  երաշխավորը  իրա  ամրագրված  օրից   պատիժնա:  Եթե  չենթարկվես  էդ  օրենքին  կպատժեն: Պատիժները  տարբեր  օրենքներ  խախտելու  համար  տրբեր  են  լինում,  նյութականից  մինչև  գնդակահարություն:  
Լավ  դառնանք  շան  կեղտի  օրենքին,  սկզբից   դու  չես  իմանում  ու  մի  անգամ  պատժվում  էս,  երկրորդ  անգամ  օրենքը  իմանալով  գետնից  վերցնում  էս  էդ  կեղտը,  որ  էլ  չպատժվես:   Հիմա  դու  սիրու՞ց  ելնելով  վերցրեցիր  շանդ  կեղտը,  թե՞  պատժվելու  վախից: (ստեղ  չասես  սիրուց  ելնելով,  թե  չէ  հակառակ  դեպքում  ինչու  մինչև  էդ  չէիր  սիրուց  ելնելով  վերցնում  շանդ  կեղտը)
 Առաջ  անցնելով  ասեմ,  որ  այդպես  անցնումա  100  տարի ու  բոլորը  արդեն  գիտեն  էդ  շան  կեղտի  օրենքը,  ու  քո  նման  մի  երիտասարդ  ստեղ  գրումա, *« Ուրեմն ինձ օրե՞նքը պիտի բացատրեր, որ  շանս  կեղտը  ամպայման  պիտի  վերցնեմ:  Ուրեմն դու համոզված ես, որ եթե օրենք չլիներ, ես  շանս  կեղտը  չէի  վերցնի՞: Ու ինձ հետ պահողը միայն ու միայն երկնային կամ երկրային օրենքով սահմանված պատի՞ժն է: Ինչի՞ տեղ ես դրել մարդուն»:*  ( կամ  մարդ  չէի  սպանի): Դու  կարող  էս  ցանկացած  կամայական  օրենք  մտքիդ  մեջ  պատկերացնես:
Հիմա  հասկացի,  այո  դու  օրենքից  էս  իմանում  որ  սպանել  չի  կարելի:
 Հիմա  ես  Ճիշտն  ասած  չգիտեմ՝ «գիտունները»  ինչու՞  են  սրան  ասում  ստրուկի  մտածելակերպ, միգուցե՝  ի՞նչ  իմանամ:  Պարզապես  իմացի,  ինչի   վրա  օրենք  չկա,  ուրեմ  պատիժ  էլ  չկա:  

...
Հայկո  ջան  ես  մարդուն  մարդու  տեղնեմ  դնում,  ու՞մ  տեղը  պիտի  դնեի: Ու  երբեք  սխալական  մարդուն  ես  չեմ  վատաբանում,  հակառակը  մխիթարում  եմ:
  Զարմանում  էս  որ  ասում  եմ  մեր  ամբողջ  կյանքը  վախի  մեջա,  մարդու  հիմնական    մտքերը    վախի  վրա  են  կառուցված:
   Վախենումա  որ  լավ  աշխատանքը  չկորցնի, վախենումա  որ   սիրած  աղջկան  չհասնի, երեխային  ուղարկումա  դպրոց  վախով մտածումա  տենաս  փողոցը  ոնց  անցավ,  վախենումա  վաղը  ուտելու  բան  չլինի,  վախենումա ...  ու  այսպես  շարունակ:

....

  Նշածս  երկու  ուղին  խորհրդանշում  է  մեր  կյանքի,  սևը  ու  սպիտակը,  լավը  ու  վատը,  դիմությունը  ու   ընդիմությունը,   երկարը  ու  կարճը,  նիհարը  ու  չաղը,  սառը  ու  տաքը,  պլյուսը  ու  մինուսը,  հիմա  հասկանալի  է  երկու  հիմնական  հակադարձ  բեվեռներն  էր  խորհրդանշում,  դրա  արանքում  լիքը  զանազան  ուղիներ  կարան  լինեն  որոնք  հարում  են  կամ  մեկի  կողմը  կամ  միուսի,  դրանք  էական  չեն:

....  
 Հայկօ  ջան  եթե  ինչ  որ  բանի  մասին  չգիտես  ինքնավստահ  հայտարարություններ  մի  արա,  մարդես  չէ՞  հնարավորա  որ  ինչ որ  բան  էլ  չիմանաս,  հո  ամոթ  չի,  օրինակ ես  եթե  մի  բանի  մասին  չեմ  իմանում  լռում  եմ  ու  լսում,   ուզում  եմ  սովորեմ,  բայց  քո  մգացրած  հայտրարությունը,  ինձ  հիմքա  տալիս  կասկածելու  քո  ավելի  լրջմիտ  լինելու  մեջ:
 Հայկօ  ջան  մենք  տարբեր  լեզուներով  ենք  խոսում,  ես  քեզ  ասում  եմ  իմ  կյանքում  տեսածի  ու   զգացածի  մասին,  իսկ  դու  ինձ  ուզում  էս  համոզել  որ  ես  սխալ  եմ  զգում,  ոնց  որ  երեխաներից  խոսանք  դու  հստակ  երեխա  ունես  ու  պատմում  ես  թե  դա  ինչ  բանա, իսկ  ես  չունենալով,  դնեմ  ու  քեզ  ապացուցեմ  որ  դու  սխալ  պատկերացում  ունես  երեխաների  մասին,  ինչ  էս  կարծում  ես  ինձ  ծիծաղելի  դրության  մեջ  չե՞մ  դնում:

...
Ախպերս  Աստված  քո  հետ,  ուզում  էս  հավատա  Աստծուն  ուզում  էս    հողաթափիկից  կճղակաթնասունային  անցումին  հավատա,   մանավանդ  որ  նոր  հիմքեր  կա  պնդելու  վերջինի  մասին՝  կանադայում  ինչ  որ   ձուկ  են  գտել:
Գիտես  սա  ինձ  համար  հումորա,  եթե  հումորի  նոմինացիա  լիներ,  առաջինը  կտաի  չորրորդ  իշխանություն  թերթին,  երկրորդ,  երրորդ  չկա՝  չորրորդը  * Mephistopheles-ին* Հինգերորդն  էլ  Հայկո-Մկոյին:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Սելավի* Ինձ թվում է, որ մեր երկխոսությունը չսկսված՝  ավարտվելու է: Մենք իրար չենք կարող հասկանալ, համենայն դեպս՝ այս հարցի շրջանակներում: Դու էլ ի վիճակի չես քո կարծիքից բացի այլ կարծիք ընդունելու, ընդհուպ՝ մինչև դիմացինիդ վիրավորելը, ինչի հետ կապված պարզապես չեմ ուզում այստեղ խորանալ՝ դա անտեղի ու ավելորդ համարելով: Ես նույնպես կարող եմ քեզ մերկապարանոց կերպով մեղադրել տգիտության ու անլրջության մեջ, բայց չեմ անում, որովհետև քո կարծիքը հարգում եմ: Իսկ դու դիմացինիդ կարծիքը նույնիսկ լսելու ունակություն չունես, ուր մնաց՝ հարգելու:

Կոնկրետ՝ օրենքների մասին: Դու էլի այս կամ այն կերպ առաջ ես տանում պատժի և վախի քո տեսությունը: Իսկ դա քրիստոնեական ոգուն համահու՞նչ է: Իմ՝ «մեղք» չգործելու ցանկությունը պայմանավորված չէ՛ օրենքի հանդեպ վախով: Ու ինչ ակունքներ էլ ունենա էդ օրենքը, որտեղից էլ առաջացած լինի, ոնց էլ տարածված՝ միևնույնն է՝ դա՛ չի լինելու իմ արգելքը: Ինձ հետ պահողը միայն ու միայն սա է. «սիրիր դիմացինիդ՝ ինչպես ինքնդ քեզ»: Հասկանու՞մ ես տարբերությունը: Ես ոչ թե վնաս չեմ տալիս՝ վախենալով, որ ի՛նձ համար հետո վատ կլինի, այլ չեմ վնասում, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ դա ցավ կպատճառի դիմացինիս: Հիմա ո՞ր մոտեցումն է ավելի «աստվածաշնչյան»: Իմ դեպքում պատժի հանդեպ վախի գործոնն ուղղակի չկա՛: Սեր ու հարգանք կա ընդամենը: Օրենք լինի-չլինի՝ ես մարդասպան չե՛մ դառնա: Ու չսկսես համոզել, թե էս հենց դարավոր օրենքն է իմ ենթագիտակցության մեջ խոսում: Երեխայի՛ն են «բոբո ձաձաներով» ու «սրսկելով» վախեցնում, մեծին ասում են՝ «մի՛ արա, քեզ որ անեին, քո դուրը կգա՞ր»:

Ես իմ համոզմունքներն ունեմ ու դրանցով եմ շարժվում: Ընդ որում՝ ցանկացած պահի պատրաստ եմ դրանք փոխել լավագույնի կամ ավելի ճշտի հետ, եթե տեսնեմ, որ հինն արդեն իրեն չի արդարացնում կամ սխալ է: Բայց դու չես կարողանում քո տեսանկյունի ճշմարտացիությունն ապացուցել: Ես ուղղակի չե՛մ հավատում դրան: Կներես, բայց շարունակելն անիմաստ է:

----------


## Monk

> Բայց դու զգացիր չէ՞ թե ինչ տեսակի նախադասության մեջ կարող ես օգտագործել…Ճիշտ ես շատ դյուրին է…սկսենք այնտեղից, որ Հոգևորականները Աստծո սպասավորներն են…սա արդեն տաղից աբսուրդ է և սրանից բխող մնացած բաները


Բնական եմ համարում, որ Ձեր հայացքներն ունեցող մարդը նմանատիպ նախադասություններում կարող է դրանք համատեղել: Ինչ վերաբերում է Ձեր բացատրությանը, ապա չեմ ուզում սխալ հասկացած լինել, ուստի կխնդրեի մի փոքր ավելի մանրամասնեք:

----------


## sarkavag

Կներեք  որ միջամտում եմ ձեր երկխոսությանը, հարգելի ՍԵԼԱՎԻ և ՀԱՅԿՈ, ուղղակի երկուսիդ գրառումներին էլ մասամբ համաձայն եմ և կարծում եմ, որ փակուղի մտցրած ձեր բանավեճում այնուամենայնիվ կարելի է գտնել ընդհանուր եզրեր

----------


## sarkavag

Սկսեմ նրանից, Սելավի, որ իմ կարծիքով քո կառուցած դատողությունները վախի ու պատժի մասին մի փոքր ճիշտ չեն այն առումով, որ այնտեղ դու տեղ չես թողնում սիրուն, շնորհին, խղճին կամ բնական օրենքին, որոնք նույնպես էական հասկացություններն են մարդու կենսագործնեության կերպը որոշելու հարցում։ Դեմ չեմ, որ վախը մեծ դեր ունի մարդու կյանքում, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հոգեբանների պնդմամբ այն ինչքան որ բացասական ազդեցություն ունի այնքան էլ դրական՝ իր պաշտպանիչ նշանակությամբ, և շատ բաներից են մարդիկ զերծ մնում վախի ազդեցությամբ։ Եվ ամեն մի վախ գնում հանգում է ի վերջո մահվան վախին, վախ այս կյանքը կորցնելուց և թե վախ՝ հավիտենականում պատժվելուց։ Բայց .... կարծում եմ մարդ արարածը շատ անկատար ու ճղճիմ էակ կլիներ այս պարագայում, որ ամեն ինչ աներ վախի, պատժի գիտակցությամբ ու օրենքներից կախված։ Շատ մարդիկ հազար տարի էլ որ մնա անասուն կամ հավ չեն մորթի, ինչն արգելված չէ օրենքով, ինչպես կբացատրես այս հանգամանքը։ Սա ընդհամենը շատ պարզունակ օրինակ եմ բերում։ Մայրական սերը երեխայի հանդեպ գրված օրենքներով և գործում, թե՞ բնական։ Հիմա խոսենք շնորհի մասին. ողջ Նոր Կտակարնը ամփոփում է այն գաղափարը, որ հինկտակարնյան ՕՐԵՆՔԸ Քրիստոս համալրեց ՇՆՈՐՀՈՎ, մարդ ի ծնե օժտված է զանազան շնորհներով, որոնք նաև անվանում ենք մարդկային կարողություններ, սակայն մարդուն տրվում են նաև աստվածային շնորհներ ...

----------


## Hrayr

> Կոնկրետ՝ օրենքների մասին: Դու էլի այս կամ այն կերպ առաջ ես տանում պատժի և վախի քո տեսությունը: Իսկ դա քրիստոնեական ոգուն համահու՞նչ է: Իմ՝ «մեղք» չգործելու ցանկությունը պայմանավորված չէ՛ օրենքի հանդեպ վախով: Ու ինչ ակունքներ էլ ունենա էդ օրենքը, որտեղից էլ առաջացած լինի, ոնց էլ տարածված՝ միևնույնն է՝ դա՛ չի լինելու իմ արգելքը: Ինձ հետ պահողը միայն ու միայն սա է. «սիրիր դիմացինիդ՝ ինչպես ինքնդ քեզ»: Հասկանու՞մ ես տարբերությունը: Ես ոչ թե վնաս չեմ տալիս՝ վախենալով, որ ի՛նձ համար հետո վատ կլինի, այլ չեմ վնասում, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ դա ցավ կպատճառի դիմացինիս: Հիմա ո՞ր մոտեցումն է ավելի «աստվածաշնչյան»: Իմ դեպքում պատժի հանդեպ վախի գործոնն ուղղակի չկա՛: Սեր ու հարգանք կա ընդամենը: Օրենք լինի-չլինի՝ ես մարդասպան չե՛մ դառնա: Ու չսկսես համոզել, թե էս հենց դարավոր օրենքն է իմ ենթագիտակցության մեջ խոսում: Երեխայի՛ն են «բոբո ձաձաներով» ու «սրսկելով» վախեցնում, մեծին ասում են՝ «մի՛ արա, քեզ որ անեին, քո դուրը կգա՞ր»:


Հայկո ջան հասկանում եմ քեզ, բայց դու քո օրենքով ես քեզ արդար տեսունում, իսկ ինչ է ասում Աստված։ «Եթե մեկին սրտիդ մեջ ատում ես, մարդասպան ես»։ Առանց բացառության։ Եթե թշնամուդ չես սիրում դու մարդասպան ես և այլն։
Ես չեմ մեղադրում ոչ մեկին բայց սա է իրականությունը։
Աստված չի սպառնում մարդուն ասելով դու մարդասպան ես քեզ խորովելու եմ, ինչպես բժիշկը չի սպառնում ռակով հիվանդին։
Աստված հայտնում է մեզ մեր հիվանդության մասին և ասում. «Եկեք ինձի բոլոր հոգնաց ու բեռնավորվածներ»։ Մենք ենք մտածում թե մեզ կանչում են դատաքննության։
Հիշիր Նարեկացու տողերը. 
«կարեկից եղիր ինձ որպես բժիշկ և ոչ թե կանչիր դատաքննության»
Հայկո յան օրենքը պահելը իրոք չես անում վախից, այլ դա լինում է քո կյանքը, առողջ մարդը դեղ չի խմում ու չի վախենում որ կմեռնի, իսկ հիվանդին դեղ է պետք, ինչի չէ պետք է մի քիչ էլ վախեցնել եթե հկառակվում է, չէ որ ճիշտ է եթե բուժում չանցնի չի առողջանա ու իրոք կմեռնի։

Աստված պարզ ասում է, Հիսուսը չեկավ մարդկանց դատելու, մարդիկ դատապարտված են, Նա եկել է դատապարտությունից ազատելու։




> Ես իմ համոզմունքներն ունեմ ու դրանցով եմ շարժվում: Ընդ որում՝ ցանկացած պահի պատրաստ եմ դրանք փոխել լավագույնի կամ ավելի ճշտի հետ, եթե տեսնեմ, որ հինն արդեն իրեն չի արդարացնում կամ սխալ է:


Գիտես ամեն մարդ չունի այդ համարձակությունը, շատերը վախենում են նոր բան ընդունել անգամ եթե հասկանում են որ իրենց մեջ սխալներ կան։ Ես շուտվանից էի նկատել դա քո մոտ։
Հայկո ջան մենք դոգմաներ չենք պարտադրում, մենք փորձում ենք փոխանցել այն ճշմարտությունը որի կրողն ենք մենք, մենք էլ ենք սովորում, ամեն օր նորանոր բաներ ենք տեսնում։ Ամեն բան կապխված է թե մարդ որքանով է հաղորդ լինում Աստծուն։
Սա իրականություն է, Նա ավելի իրական է քան մենք։ Եթե համաձայնվես հավատում եմ հաղորդ կլինես Աստծուն, իսկ մի անգամ նրա համն առնելուց հետո էլ ես չեմ գրի։ Անկեղծ եմ ասում դու ինքդ կսկսես գրել, կգրես այն ինչն առել ես, ինչը փոխվել է քո մեջ, կգրես Նրա իրական լինելու մասին և այլն։
Աստված Ձեր ամենի հետ։ Երանի բոլորդ ունենայիք այն ուրախությունը որով մենք ապրում ենք։

----------


## Սելավի

> Սկսեմ նրանից, Սելավի, որ իմ կարծիքով քո կառուցած դատողությունները վախի ու պատժի մասին մի փոքր ճիշտ չեն այն առումով, որ այնտեղ դու տեղ չես թողնում սիրուն, շնորհին, խղճին կամ բնական օրենքին, որոնք նույնպես էական հասկացություններն են մարդու կենսագործնեության կերպը որոշելու հարցում։ Դեմ չեմ, որ վախը մեծ դեր ունի մարդու կյանքում, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հոգեբանների պնդմամբ այն ինչքան որ բացասական ազդեցություն ունի այնքան էլ դրական՝ իր պաշտպանիչ նշանակությամբ, և շատ բաներից են մարդիկ զերծ մնում վախի ազդեցությամբ։ Եվ ամեն մի վախ գնում հանգում է ի վերջո մահվան վախին, վախ այս կյանքը կորցնելուց և թե վախ՝ հավիտենականում պատժվելուց։ Բայց .... կարծում եմ մարդ արարածը շատ անկատար ու ճղճիմ էակ կլիներ այս պարագայում, որ ամեն ինչ աներ վախի, պատժի գիտակցությամբ ու օրենքներից կախված։ Շատ մարդիկ հազար տարի էլ որ մնա անասուն կամ հավ չեն մորթի, ինչն արգելված չէ օրենքով, ինչպես կբացատրես այս հանգամանքը։ Սա ընդհամենը շատ պարզունակ օրինակ եմ բերում։ Մայրական սերը երեխայի հանդեպ գրված օրենքներով և գործում, թե՞ բնական։ Հիմա խոսենք շնորհի մասին. ողջ Նոր Կտակարնը ամփոփում է այն գաղափարը, որ հինկտակարնյան ՕՐԵՆՔԸ Քրիստոս համալրեց ՇՆՈՐՀՈՎ, մարդ ի ծնե օժտված է զանազան շնորհներով, որոնք նաև անվանում ենք մարդկային կարողություններ, սակայն մարդուն տրվում են նաև աստվածային շնորհներ ...


Սիրելի  sarkavag  մի  քիչ  համբերեք  ես  կբացատրեմ  իմ  հիմնական  ասելիքը  և  ինչ  էի  ուզում  ասել  որ  կիսատ  մնաց  այն  պատճառով,  որ  ակամայից  խոսակցությունը  շեղվեց,  որովհետև  ստիպված  էի  սկզբից  տալ  այն  բացատրությունը  թե  ինչու  է  օրենքը  մարդու  ենթագիտակցության  մեջ  վախ  դնում, որպեսզի  հետո  ցույց  տայ  թե  ոնց  է  Հիսուսը  իր  անսահման  սիրով  ծածկում  քո  այդ  վախը  ու  պատվիրում  որ  իր  նման  սիրելու  դեպքում  ոչ  մի  վախ  էլ  չի  մնա  մեջդ:  
Առայժմ  ես  դեռ  չեմ անրադարձել   սիրուն, այն  պատճառով  որ  սկզբից  ընդիմախոսներս  ժխտեցին  այն  հանգամանքը  որ  առանց  Հիսուսին  ճանաչելու  կարան  սիրով  պահեն  ցանկացած  օրենք,  իսկ  ես  դեռ  պնդում  եմ  որ  չեն  կարող,  դա  պահում  են  օրենքի  պատժի  վախից  ելնելով:
Հիմա  աշխատանքի  եմ  գնում,  երբ  ազատ  ժամանակ  կլինի  կգրեմ  ավելի  հանգամանալից  իմ  ասելիքի  իմաստը,  և  դուք  էլ  կկարդաք  թե  ինչու  է  այդպես:

----------


## Rhayader

> - Իսկ ճի՞շտ է, որ հոգեւորականների մեջ մեծ տարածում ունի արվամոլությունը:
> 
> - Գոնե Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցում նման խնդիր չկա, այստեղ մեծ դեր ունի մեր դարավոր մենթալիտետը...


Չեմ ասի, որ արվամոլների մեծ թշնամի եմ, բայց զվարճալի թվաց, որ հայ տերտերներին արվամոլությունից ետ պահող ամենահիշարժան պատճառը մենթալիտետն է (քյառթությու՞նը):
Համենայն դեպս, խաչապաշտները արվամոլությունը համարում են բաբելոնյան մեղքերից մեկը (հրեաներից են սովորել):

----------


## Սելավի

*Հայկօ*
Երկար  խորհեցի՝  և  ես  նույն  պես  նպատակահարմար     գտա  որ  ավելի  լավ  է  ես  էլ իմ  կողմից  ավարտված  համարեմ  մեր  բանավեճը,  սակայն  միաժամանակ  ուզում  եմ  ասել    Հայկօյին  որ  դու  ճիշտ  էս,  մարդը  պիտի  ցանկացած  օրենք  պահի   սիրուց  ելնելով,  ոչ  թե  վախից,  բայց  ավաղ  շատ  շատերը  մեր   այս  վախի  մեջ  գտնվող  կյանքում  չեն  իմանում  ինչպես  կարելիյա  սիրելով  պահել  օրենքը,    ես  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  քո  համար  որ  դու  կարողանում  էս  այդպես  անել:

*sarkavag*
Իսկ  ինչ  մնումա   բանավեճի  չշարունակելուն,  որով  այդպես  էլ  ասելիքս  կիսատ  եմ  թողնելու,  համարում  եմ   ասելիքս  ժամանակավրեպ,    դա իմ  համոզմունքն  է  այն  բանի  վերաբերյալ,  որ  փրկօղակ  գցում  են  այն  մարդկանց,    որոնք  խեխտվում    են,  ու  դրա  կարիքը  ունեն,  իսկ  այն  մարդիկ  որոնց  դու  ինքդ  տեսնում  էս  որ  խեխտվում  են  և  փորձում  էս  փրկօղակ  գցել  փրկելու  համար,  սակայն  նա  հպարտությունից  ելնելով  ասումա    «փրկողակդ  քաշի  ես  լողանալ  գիտեմ՝»  պիտի  հնազանդվես,  բայց  ափից  չհեռանաս,  սպասես  երբ  ուժասպառ  կլինի    ալիքների  մեջ  ու  միայն  իր  փրկությունը  կտենա  այդ  քո  առաջարկած  օղակը,  այդ  ժամանակ  նոր  առանց  հապաղելու  պիտի  նետես  օղակը,  իսկ  մինչև  այդ  պիտի   դեռ  բացատրես  խեխտվողին  որ  ինքը  խեխտվումա  և  փրկօղակի  կարիք  ունի:

----------


## sarkavag

> Հիմա  աշխատանքի  եմ  գնում,  երբ  ազատ  ժամանակ  կլինի  կգրեմ  ավելի  հանգամանալից  իմ  ասելիքի  իմաստը,  և  դուք  էլ  կկարդաք  թե  ինչու  է  այդպես:


Սելավի,  :Smile: , ես հասկացա, կարծում եմ մենք լիովին արդեն համամիտ ենք իրար հետ...
 Հ.գ. հաճելի է նման զրուցակիցներ ունենալը

----------

VisTolog (25.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

1. Ճի՞շտ է, որ ԽՍՀՄ-ի ռեժիմի ժամանակ հոգևորականները համագործակցել են ԿԳԲ-շնիկների հետ։ Եթե այո, համագործակցո՞ւմ են/եք արդյոք հիմա և լինելո՞ւ է լյուստրացիա։ 

2. Ինչպե՞ս են կաթողիկոս դառնում։ Ընտրո՞ւմ են, նշանակո՞ւմ են։ Ո՞վ։ 

3. Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոս Ն.Ս.Օ.Տ.Տ Վազգեն Առաջինի մահից հետո 18.08.1994 հայոց ազգը մնաց որբ։ Ե՞րբ ենք նոր՝* Ամենայն Հայոց* Կաթողիկոս ունենալու։ Ի՞նչ դեպքում է «կաթողիկոսը» հեռացվում իր գրավված դիրքից։ Եղե՞լ են պատմության մեջ նման դեպքեր։

----------

Ariadna (26.04.2010), Tig (21.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

հարցս տեղադրում եմ այստեղ, քանի որ կարծում եմ այստեղ ավելի հավանական է ստանալ այն, ինչի մասին խնդրելու եմ քիչ հետո:
Ինետում որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ քաշել արական երգչախմբի համար 
Կոմիտասի քառաձայն պատարագը:
կամ գոնե մաս-մաս, կամ ինչ որ մաս… գոնե "Խորհուրդ խորին"-ը և "Քրիստոս ի մեջ մեր հայտեցավը" ու  "Սուրբ-սուրբը"
նախապես-  խորապես շնորհակալ եմ լինկը տրամադրողներևին:
 :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. փնտրում եմ նոտաները  տեքստով :

----------


## Jarre

> հարցս տեղադրում եմ այստեղ, քանի որ կարծում եմ այստեղ ավելի հավանական է ստանալ այն, ինչի մասին խնդրելու եմ քիչ հետո:
> Ինետում որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ քաշել արական երգչախմբի համար 
> Կոմիտասի քառաձայն պատարագը:
> կամ գոնե մաս-մաս, կամ ինչ որ մաս… գոնե "Խորհուրդ խորին"-ը և "Քրիստոս ի մեջ մեր հայտեցավը" ու  "Սուրբ-սուրբը"
> նախապես-  խորապես շնորհակալ եմ լինկը տրամադրողներևին:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. փնտրում եմ նոտաները  տեքստով :


Գտա միայն այս մեկը։ Կարծում եմ քո ուզածն է։

Խորհուրդ խորին

----------

dvgray (25.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

գիտեմ, որ թեմայից դուրս է ստացվում, բայց քանի որ նախրոդ գրառմանս պատասխանն է ինչ որ ձև, ապա կխնդրեի չհեռացնել այստեղից, որ ցանկացողները օգտվեն:



> հարցս տեղադրում եմ այստեղ, քանի որ կարծում եմ այստեղ ավելի հավանական է ստանալ այն, ինչի մասին խնդրելու եմ քիչ հետո:
> Ինետում որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ քաշել արական երգչախմբի համար 
> Կոմիտասի քառաձայն պատարագը:
> կամ գոնե մաս-մաս, կամ ինչ որ մաս… գոնե "Խորհուրդ խորին"-ը և "Քրիստոս ի մեջ մեր հայտեցավը" ու  "Սուրբ-սուրբը"
> նախապես-  խորապես շնորհակալ եմ լինկը տրամադրողներևին:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. փնտրում եմ նոտաները  տեքստով :


ես գտա և դրել եմ ինետում քաշելու համար 
հասցեն է 
http://rapidshare.com/files/38008313...q_Kom.pdf.html

----------

Ambrosine (25.04.2010)

----------

